# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone TTC Naturally 

Much love and luck 

Kamac80
helenO
Saila
emma.b
Ruthieshmoo
emilycaitlin
TanyaK
Tamsin
Nix76
samonthemoon
HollyD
Specialmum
debblaze
ameliacooper
linlou17
Ellie...
scoobs
Emmalottie
sarah9475
sonia7
Want2beamummy
ZoeB
JaneNewcastle
fabizzy
missyb
Blondy

Caddy 
Rosie P 
LizzyM 
springbok 
pebble_beach 
glamis 
dakota 
Delores C 
KT4UK 

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx

Bubbles or Credits to the first poster 
​


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

WHOOOO HOOOOO I AM FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Never happened before

x x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Would you like Bubbles or Credits hun  xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Bubbles please!! MWAH x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Argghhhh.....my arm hurts now. Better go have some chocolate


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you, didnt expect that many!!

Enjoy your choc hun, but dont eat to much  

x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO How could i miss it again!!!! I'm gonna have to cry myself to sleep tonight!!!   Could of used a bubble boost too.....     au natural would be a miracle but miracles do happen    But  for my ICSI     

ANYWHO...... YAY NEW THREAD GIRLIES    

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone
yay to new home! lets hope its a positive one for us all! x

Im still having fun with met lol but like u all say its for a good cause so plod on 

Ive one hell of aday lol  first in minor injuries unit with hubby-broken finger and nuckle! then had to go to another hospital for it to be re inlined and bandaged only to be told once there they cant till tomorrow morning!  was not happy!!! 

Got babysitting tomorrow night so im hoping i can still do it.

Bubbles always welcome lol big hugs xxxx

We have been little monkeys and started v.early this month!  but hey we got to practise lol  

baby asprin is suppose to be very good for women who have experienced miscarriages, something to do with the blood i think.  Fingers crossed ruthie!! xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

How's everyone doing ?

Well, I thought I was gonna be au naturel after finishing clomid, but they've stuck me on another month!

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Is that bad when my name makes the top of the list on a new thread?!! Think i have been here the longest then!! LOL

U never know this could be my month...................as me and my sexy man are not using any protection!!

Well one of my clients passed away on saturday so feeling really upset as ive been going into him since i started home care in 1999.

Anyway speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Where is everyone today

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

You should know better than that........... I'M ALWAYS HERE, I'M A CYBER STALKER!!!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey rach....... hope i haven't scared u off!!!!


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Lizzy,

Can you add my name to the list for this month please? I'm going au natural too and due to test on Saturday.

Good luck to everyone else here - sending lots of    

Andi


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are ok?

Im not doing great ive had quite a bit of hassle on ******** and ex DH and little girlfriend harrassing me - i have all the evidence in front of me now so off to the police now.

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No sam you didn't scare me I just had to go to the shops!! I'm a bit of a stalker too always on here


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon girls how are we doing

hi sam and rachel and lizzy!!!

soz kate that you are having hassles with the ex... how did you get on with the police??


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

How are you Amanda any juicy signs yet   I haven't yet except being slightly crazy but that's normal

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey amanda our bubbles are the same who did that??

SPOOKY


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

that is VVVVV SPOOOKY!!!! i wrote this mega post and my session timed out and i lost the whole lot!!! aaaarrrgggh

wot it did say was that i dont seem to have that many symptoms.. i have a sort of tugging sensation in ovary area, my boobs are a bit painful.. but i do have a peroid type back ache... what about you hun?? 
how is the non smoking going... it has been just over 2 weeks for me but the urge is still there!!!

i was supposed to go to the gym but im anxious about exercise during this time.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ruthie answer to yesterdays post(i know I'm slow) I live about 5 miles outside falmouth.  The nearest big town if you could call it that is Truro.  We are near all the beaches which is great in the summer very wet in the winter but not as cold as in Bristol. I know because hubby was there a few weeks ago and he really felt the difference in temp.

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda if you read my smoking diary you will find out 

Well done you      

Exercise is fine as long as you don't overdo it. 

My symptoms are normal for this time of the month had a blocked nose this morning and been feeling like crying alot.  Breasts a little sore and itchy could go either way.

must go now as have a small five year old clinging on to me wanting my attention (she is off school with a cough!!! only slight) so we spent the morning buying belts and socks in m&s also house needs attention too or dh will wonder what we have been up too.

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

MY GOD!!!! IF YOU TWO KEEP GASSING WE'LL BE ON PAGE 4 BY 5 O'CLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!    

hugs and squishes girls


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im soooooo sorry!!! we are being greedy. how are you honey im feeling more and more like af is going to rear it's ugly head and that by the time i get pg i will a lifetime member of the nut house!!!


how is tone?

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

All good this end ta hunny. Tone had his bloods today, he'll get the hormone ones back in a week and the dna ones won't be back for a month so it's just a waiting game   
Can't wait till we can crack on. Af is here so i'm a bit uncomfortable today   Sure wine and choccy's will help though   so now i've only gotta get through this af and then on day 23 of the next it's jab's away  

Sam xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sam, 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for starting your ICSI hun   

Nix.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sam sorry you are feeling uncomfortable hun. choccie is good just think of all of that seratonin.(nice feel good hormone) not sure if wine has the same effects but if it works for you hey!!!

hope all the 2ww'ers are ok.


amanda


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sam sorry af has arrived and you feel bad.  Wine has always worked for me when af arrives so I say go for it.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks nix hunny   really can't wait    

Rach~ My kind of girl.... wine is a must! 

Amanda~ Glad i've got the nod on the choccie front 

Well i'm soooooooooooooooooo angry     Our flights that we've had booked for months got cancelled a while ago so we moved dates and shuffled the childcare about (my nan took a wk off work to have them!) They then cancelled the new flights!! And booked us on another flight going from gatwick and coming back through heathrow?!?!?! Have just had the biggest argument with the airline BMI on the phone and cancelled our flights altogether    What a useless bunch of w*****s   I now have to find more flights and the prices have gone through the bloody roof now      I have never been so angry with a company in my life!!!   
If it wasn't for the fact that i'm the bloody cheif bridesmaid and tone's the best man it'd be easier just to not go!!!! I'd drive there (scotland) if i could get the kid's looked after for an extra day but it's just impossible!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi girls I hope you are all keeping well?
Just a quick one from me again 

Sam good luck with ICSI treatment I'm sure it will end well  

Kate lots of luck with ttc  

Hi Ruthie how are you doing?

Nix I hope the last clomid works for you  

Hi everyone else I relly crap with keeping up sorry!

Well I'm on day 31 and just waiting for the   to turn up 

Sukie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey tanya hunny   how are you doing babe?? CD31 hey.... when does af normally come?? Have you any idear when you will be doing FET


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Sam  I could be up to day 36  I'm going to do another fresh IVF cycle (this one on the nhs) just waiting for the funding to come through. When do you start?


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi tanya
  

Sorry you have had a   evening hun.

Dh is demanding attention now he says if I put as much effort into him as I do to being on the computer we would have the perfect relationship!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel!! my dp says similar!!! have read your 2ww and realised i have gone a bit skew wiff with my dates as we came on on the same day and agot a   opk on the same day!!!


hi sam!! sorry you had a pants time with BMI... hope they poo hedgehogs!! where are you going to in scotland?? have you got anything else sorted?? 

hi tanya      

amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tanya~ A fresh cycle hey!! How comes no FET?? (sorry if i'm being too nosy) I start D/R on 6th jan!! So hope this works first time as i don't know how i'll cope if not      Although now that af has appeared early i think my D/R may be moved forward a couple of days?? It's just one big nerve wrecking wait isn't it   Good that you'll geta NHS go though..... how long do u think the wait'll be??

Amanda~ Were going to inverness for SIL wedding.... just what i need to be bridesmaid to BF preggers SIL   Nope nothing else sorted yet!

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sam im so soz... didnt realise it was pg SIL... when is the wedding?? im not far from gatwick so if you end up that way let me know.. you can always leave your car on my drive hun.

hope you get sorted...

amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

I have been to the police and made a formal statement - i have given them her name and address and hope *name removed will finally stop harassing me.

Sorry girls but im getting there slowly - without my friends family and boyfriend i wouldnt have got through this.

Me ex DH and girlfriend say they are happy and ive left them alone so cant really understand why they are harassing me - it must be that they are jealous of me.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lordy a new thread and you ladies really can talk!!!!!!     

*Kate* ~ Sorry your having tough time with ex and his witch still hun xx  hope it all gets sorted soon!!!! Ooo I say naughty goings on with new boyf! go for it love!!! 

*Sam* ~ WHAT A NIGHTMARE! BMI Bad eh  thought of you today when I took me baby aspirin !

*Suki* ~ Helloooooooooooooooooo how have you been? not seen you for a while but I may have missed some posts by you!  sending you loads of  for this cycle!! and hope you wont need the next IVF!!  

*Amanda* ~ HA HA poohing headhogs! had me in stitches! sending you loads of   for this month!!!!

*Rachel* ~ Good luck for you as well symptoms sound good!!   hope it gets easier with the smoking!! 

*Andi* ~ Welcome hun!! good luck for Sat!  

*Nix* ~ Hiya hun! hope your well!! 

*Lizzy * ~ Bows the bump? want a new picky update!!!

*Specialmum* ~ How are you lady? can't remember your last post? Oh yes that was it! I say get in there my girl as practice makes perfect! 

DH and I  today!! which is CD7!!! going to try and do it as much as poss till CD 14 then have a rest me thinks.. would like to push in to CD15!!!!!!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET THIS BE THE MONTH!!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Just so drained all the time 

Thinking of you all and sending you tonnes of     specially sam (wishing the time away til new year for your  and all the other ladies too! 

Kind regards 

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning my lovelys!!

Well just a quickie as i have to go have my scan soon (to check my left ovary.... not coz i'm preggers!! I WISH!!)   

ruthie~ Yes BMI are bad   Loads of luck with the marathon sweetie      hehehe nice to know u were thinnking of me when u were taking ur asprin   I think a fitting gesture would be to name the baby sam     or moon?!?!   

Andi~ Welcome to the thread hunny   Loads of   for testing hun    

Kate~ So sorry u have to put up with this silly woman   good on u for going to the police though 

Glam~ Thank you hunny   makes me feel good that ur checking in and are still about with all ur     How's it all going

Well gonna have to leave it there at the mo coz really must get ready!! Wish me luck  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

good luck sam!!!!!!!!!!!       

hi ruthie!! glad i made you laugh hun we need it really with the stress of IF. good luck with the   marathon.. it makes me    just thinking about it!! lol... me and dp have good intentions and then lose interest.. so if you have any tips for me and dp to keep going..   

hi rachel, how are you doing hun??


hi glamis!! how are you hun??

im feeling v periodical... my ovary area really achey and i just get the feeling that my body is preparing for the b i t c h witch!!!! arrrrrggghhhh

ah well there is always next mth.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Amanda 

I'm fine.  Don't say that we are going to get our         together this month.  Its just that lovely little baby getting snuggled in. Or babies I decided we are going to have twins.

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!!!! a couple of people have said to me that they thought i was going to have twin boys!!! omg.. wasnt it you that said a stranger said something to you about babies

im tring not to give up but it aches sooooo much... how are you feeling?? are ou getting any signs?? im going to go and read your diary again as i have a goldfish memory (actually it's probably not that long!!)


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Twins it is then.  

I'm going to have boys too!!!

Yes I had the supermarket lady telling me that I was going to have a baby boy she is very religious and she said she knew that it would happen and that she would pray for me, bless.  I hope she is right.

Congrats on the new job by the way.  What is it doing

How are you sam are you there

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel glad i read your diary as you updated it today. do you take your temp 1st thing in the am?? i never remember to.. but i dont think mine is that high.. yours sounds promising.. now as for the farting... i didnt yesterday but tuesday i was farting on and off all day!!!     for all of us...


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel our messages must've just crossed!!! 

my new job is sexual health nurse.. where i work they are merging sexual health with family planning and the HIV stuff so i really cant wait.


lets hope supermarket lady is right!!!


btw i have a confession to make.. some lovely person is blowing me bubbles (which is fab whoever that is xx) but ive been keeping yours with mine as im being superstitious (which im not usually)!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes I take my temp first thing and then about a hundred times in the day also. Thanks for the bubble keeping   Job sounds interesting. 

Rachelxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam and Ruth thanks for the messages. I have also reported them on ******** as they keep trying to add me as a friend but i keep hitting ignore.

Im just fed up with their little games to be honest. There is no need for it if they are truly as happy as they say they are. You dont see me and my new boyfriend doing things like this when we are together - we go out and have some fun and usually forget the losers trying to ruin it!!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone
just a quick note for sam, When's the wedding hun? and where abouts are u? im asking as im a trained nursery nurse and i have the introduction to childminding, just awaiting ofsted lol So if u need help with kids let me know!!!! xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls, 

Sorry i've been so long!! I got in from my appointment and then went to sleep as i'm so tired at the minute! Only woke up about 10 mins ago  

Scan went fine, he found my left ovary.... did get me worried for a sec when he said ' are you sure you have a left ovary! ' Luckily it was just hiding behind my bowel... which he proceeded to move out of the way?!?!?!?!   Bit uncomfortable to say the least! Then had me day 2's done for fsh and e2. OOOOooohhhhhh it was quiet interesting at the scan though coz he said i already have 4 follies on each ovary that are all about 5mm   i know this is norm (i think) but very cool to know that i have 8 of the little lovelys already   

SM~ The wedding is on nov 24th but were flying up on the 20th. Were in suffolk.... not that close to herts unfortunatly   would of been lovely to meet u hunny  

Rach~ Sorry haven't had chance to read through ur diary today, so u have a good temp then?? mine normally peaks at around 36.7 it has been higher but that seems to be my norm post ov temp.

Amanda~ Is it you who i have to thank then for my bubbles being on 1197 then?   New job sounds very cool hunny. have u thought any more about coming down this way??

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!! ive been a lady wot lunches today!! it was fab.. had lunch with my friend and her 5 mth old baby tilly and my mate paul.. we spent 3 hrs gossiping and putting the world to rights! it was fab. now have tingly ovary though after spending so long with tilly!!! 

hi sam i think it was me that changed your bubbles as they were left at a non-7 number!! i so need to get out more!! i'd love to come and visit sometime.. maybe me and dp could venture up some time in the new year!!! glad your scan went well today and that they found your left ovary.. god it sounds painful though. 8 follies hun thats fab!!

i spoke to the fertility clinic today as i got a copy of the letter that they send to the gp. i asked about the SA because i didnt really understand a few things. i asked her what progression 2 meant.. she said well the simplest way i can explain it is progression 4 means the sperm have sat nav and know exactly where they are going.. progression 3 theyve got a map, progression 2 (which dp has) no sat nav no map but they'll get there eventually, progression 1 no sat nav and map upside down!!!! i have to admit i lmao!!!


hope all you lovlies are well





amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all  

Just a quick one as am busy

Went to pick up dd from a friends tonight and my mum friend said that I looked different!!!
She then proceeded to get out some rose quartz on a string and waved it around and told me to ask it questions I asked it if I was pregnant it said yes I asked it if I was having a boy it said no.  Just a bit of fun i know but it's all pretty this month eh!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww rachel ask her about me!!!!! lol xxx

only teasing... god i soo hope it is your month hun... i am losing faith as i feel v periodical...


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I meant to say pretty spooky not pretty


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello,

It's been such a long time. Good to see that you have not lost the talking habit! I've had a couple of rough weeks, nasty headaches and 2 massive migraines, very stressy. This cycle seems back on track so fingers crossed for this month.   starts here, busy weekend coming up  .  Big decision in our house, we're going to sell and downsize to free up some money for tx. Will be back with personals soon, not spending too long on pc as head still a bit muzzy after last migraine.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol!!!! we got your drift hun...


how do u feel?? do you feel different


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry kerry our messages crossed.. that was for rachel not you as it sounds rude if you thought it was for you (if that makes sense) hope that you are feeling better soon.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done sam having so many follies 

Amanda don't give up hope


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't really feel different no.  But never have when I'm first preggers.  Never temped or been so obsessed before.  When I ttc for 18months after my m/c we lived in France in the middle of nowhere so all I did was keep a diary of how long my cycle was etc.  To be honest when I got preggers I didn't know the only clue was absence of af.

Rachelxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Evening all

Hi Amanda and Rachel  

Ruth No I haven't been on the internet much lately. Good luck this month hun  

Sam AAHH lovely little follies I saw some at my scan a few months ago it nice isn't it. I'm not using my frosties just yet. But after speaking to the hospital today the funding has run out so I don't know how long it will be till I'll get my NHS funded IVF so I might end up having FET before it  but I'll probably wait till spring to do that. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Kate You seem a lot happier, good on you xx

Hi everyone I will get better I promise (at the posting)!!

Still no AF!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm trying not to hun it's just you know when you get certain aches and pains and think, actually as hopeful as id like to be my body is making it clear af is on her way like it or not!!! after getting dp's repeat sa results ive been over the moon and so positive that we are going in the right direction and we are both trying so hard to be healthier etc.. but i think that this mth i will be getting a visit from af.. im sorry thats v negative and i dont mean to be.. xx

ps just got your message about your signs (lack of!!) it's funny how our bodies work... think it just makes it more confusing to know if you are or arent pg!!! do you get signs of impending af?? what did your friends mum say was different about you


sorry to ask lots of 


amanda


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi tanya!! how are you hun sorry to hear about the funding...i will offer my services to you also as get away driver for your bank job!!! lol bear in mind i have a dented red punto!!!
when i af due fingers crossed for you.  


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

She said I looked glowing and no af just arrives and then I get the cramps and backache.  Its like I will it not to come and have no clue it's coming then it arrives and I get pain.  Mental blockage maybe!!!

But it's brill about dp results. 

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

how strange!! i guess i get loads of signs that af is coming... it was so long ago with the girls and they were so close together that i can really remember the signs of being pg... i didnt get morning sickness till after i found out i was pg... i dont know... im soooo confused.


it is fab news about dp.. it gives me more hope xx

hope your friends mum was right... im sure you glow anyway but maybe she is picking up on something.. some people can tell!!!

amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ sorry you are getting loads of grief hun....hope you get it sorted 

Andi ~ welcome to the thread.....loads of luck this month  

Hope everyone's doing ok 

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you for the bubbles whoever blew them xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey girls hope u are all ok?

Cant keep up with u all!

Tanya - hope u ok hunni?

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morining everyone 

Are you cold I am.

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cold....... I'M BL**DY FREEZING!!!!   and i have to go into town soon


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

wrap up warm then. I'm not going anywhere until I have to pick girls up.  Am going to light fires and try to warm house up but it hard living in the stone age.

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

When someone has a moment could you please explain to me how to put my ticker on the bottom of my screen.  I have made a ticker and have tried to cut and paste it (not sure what that is)but hve done it but it isn't working so I will need step by step instruction (for dummies) Please as I really want one.  You have all got one and its not fair. I am stamping my feet!!!!!

  

Thankyou    

Rachel xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

fabizzy-when you get your code you need the one that begins in url.highlight it then press ctrl+c and then go on to you profile to change it and put curser where you want it and then press ctrl+v to copy it on there then save changes.to make sure its worked go onto your profile with summary.

sorry i hope you ladies dont think im nosy,i always check on here daily 

hayley


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey hayley.... how u doing now babe?? Did af show up?? Just wondered as i haven't heard from u since u thought u got those 2 lines.....    

Sam xxx

P.S Rach.... it's the bbcode u need to cut and paste..... i just highlight it and right click it, press cut then go to my profile and where u write ur signature just leave a couple of spaces and then click as if u weregonna start writing.... right click and press paste. that should put the code on ur signature..... then save changes and come on here to see if it's worked!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah it worked I was putting it in completly the wrong place now sorry its a really boring one I just got fed up of choosing again and again.

Thanks guys


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

fabizzy-well done  you done it!!!

samonthemoon-yeah stupid tests.i think ive got the gift of seeing where a line is ment to be  bloody vision.if only i could see in my tummy to see whats going on 

hayley


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Allas hayley i have that too.... i swear i can create a line out of thin air!!!    So has af shown up now then?? Gotta say i was hopeing that you'd come back and say.... yes i tested again and OMG it was positive!!!   Gotta say i was slightly dissapointed that i didn't get my pre tx miracle that i was hoping for this month   Guess it was a bit too much to ask for!  

Well done rach  

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovelies hope you are all ok!!

Sam am so glad scan went well huni!! How are your boobies today?? Still sore??

Kate what did the police say hun? I hope you get it sorted soon!

Tanya how are you hun? Dont see much of you about no more!!!

Ruth how are things going with you sweetie?? I have changed my piccy for you hun!!

Where is Tamsin?? Has anyone heard from her? 

Kerry how are you doing??

This thread seems to have gone very quiet lately!! I know i dont post on here as much but i read your news everyday!! Hi to those i havent mentioned and hope you get your BFP soon     

I have updated my belly pic   i think it looks smaller than the last one maybe i am just wishing  

Had a crap day yesterday, i hate work, roll on maternity leave!!

Love ya 

Liz x x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

samonthemoon-no,no af yet .getting fed up now.just wish it would turn up

lizzy-nice bump  i recon at the size you are youre having a...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Nothing interesting from me yet again! We have someone who wants a viewing on the house but apparently the estate agent says we have to sign this first which i did and dropped it around but we are on the main front page of the website now!

LizzyM - the police took some details etc and gave some advice so see what happens really. At least its logged now.

Kate xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

kamac-it must have been a nightmare going through all this. that man,your ex is a


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon ladies!!!

hows it going

hi hayley... when is af due    

hi rachel... pm'd you hun xx have you warmed up at all??

hi sam how are you hun did you go to town


well ladies im in a foul mood today. not sure if it's the af hormone circus or whether im just a grumpy cow!!!  hope you guys are doing better.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello guys sorry you are feeling    Amanda.

Where are you SAM are you there??

I am much warmer now dh has gone out for the night fishing for squid on his boat (yuck) He thinks I will eat them too.  I will not. I am going to try and get the girlie's off to bed at a reasonable time so I can have a nice and peacefull evening. So I had better go and cook their supper,

Will be back later

Rachelxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi all

Can i officially join this thread had my et today got two embies on board now starting the 2ww.

Hope your all doing fine and get the positive results as you all deserve them.

crazybabe


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello 

Well i am feeling a little better today, managed a lay in lol!

Metformin behaving its self today but the other night was a whole different matter   

Put new picture up of my special wedding day!  Felt a little loved up    

Going to see a new place on sunday as it has a lounge that opens up to the garden, sounds nice and its nearer to my family but not sure as it doesnt have anymore bedrooms but its worth a nosey!!

Hope everyone is ok,  xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Forgot to say

hello to hayley, kate, lizzy m and specialmum and welcome crazybabe 

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girlies,

Rach~ Yep was about but just preparing dinner.... all in the oven now so i have a spare half hour or so!!   

SM~ Loving the new pic hunny, glad things are settling down with the metformin now   Don't blame you going on sun, why not have a nose u never know u could love the place!!  

Crazybabe~ Lovely to have u with us hun, was thinking about you at 11 as promised      for you hunny

Amanda~ Nope i think ur just a moody old cow!!!    Take some time to yourself tonight.... nice soak in the bath maybe, have u got the girls?? 

Well i'm alright tonight... just beggining to freak out a little over the cost of all this, bank is running v low and it's not that long after payday... we've already paid out £700 on appt and blood tests already!!! Dear god i hope this works first time coz were gonna be living in a cardboard box if we have to do this too many times!!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

It will work have faith sam I am wishing you all the possible luck in the world.                           for you. Now that should do it.

Amanda where are you?? Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda just read your diary     Hope you are ok.  Not having **** and ttc and then outside factors all put together can make a girl feel down, believe me I am often there.  You will be ok and tommorrow is another day so have a good nights sleep and see how you feel then.  Or come on here and rant at me.

love rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls   

Well looks like everyone is off line   I have to go to my SIL hen party in a bit..... tone went over this morning and said that he couldn't even look at her as she has a bump now   I'm gonna find this soooooooooooooo hard..... haven't spent any real time with her lately as i find it hard because i knew she'd be getting a bump. Any words of wisdom and encouragment wouldn't go a miss   
I guess i could always pretend she was just FAT?!?!?!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

YAY SAM PRETEND SHE IS VVVVVV FAT!!! sending you big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry ladies this is a fleeting visit!

Hi to crazybabe and welcome to the new thread!!! 

Specialmum Ohhhh love the new pic!!

Hi to Rachel and Amanda xxxxxxx

I dreamt last night that I was looking after a baby wolf?? and that I was bunking off school to do it!! how very strange! PLEASE let it be a good omen!!!

Sending loads of postive feelings and baby dust out to EVERYONE !  
        

Rxxxxx
p.s think I shall risk it and do a diary this cycle!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ruthie Yeah do a diary   join in with us.

So how are you Ruthie 

Where are you Amanda Miss you.

Sam Pretending she is fat is the best option,  I have been there, after I had a m/c my friend who already had one little boy 2years old rang me to tell me she was preggers again.  I remember feeling how inconsiderate she was and after the phone call burst into tears and was almost hating her.  It turns out that I got preggers three months later and I don't hate her anymore,  our kids even became friends.  So I guess what I am trying to say is chill babe it will happen and you will be on cloud nine soon.  I can feel it.

love to everyone 

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it only me on here today


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Rachel 
I'm here  but again just a short one as I've got lots to do. Hope you are well?

Welcome crazybabe 

Sam My sister is preg too and I spent all of last week with her and she has NO tact constantly talking about being pregnant all me me me! Oh some times  Fat could be an option but if she is constantly rubbing her belly like my sister even that won't work  I am actually happy for her. Just wish she would think of others once in a while  

Ruth I hope your dream is a good omen    

I had a visit from the witch yesterday but no surprise there and I have got to go for another scan tomorrow as they think they found a cyst in my uterus at my last scan so I'll know more soon   

Sukie


----------



## HBOL (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am fairly new to FF and have been TTC naturally for over 2 yrs.  Is this the correct area to discuss this and meet other TTC naturally ladies?  I thought there was a specific link, but can't seem to find it now.

HBOL


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!!!

im sorry i abandoned you yesterday. i did a long day at work.. they are killing me and i cant wait to leave and do more normal hours.. i ended up smacking myslef in the face with a wet wipe covered in s h i t!!!! ewwww there must be easier ways of making a living!!!

so how are we on here

hi rachel... sorry i ditched the other niight... thanks for the words of advice and encouragement.. i do feel like psycho cow at times!! how are you doing hun (going to read your diary in a tick) well next week we should know where we stand...  

welcome crazybabe...    for you xx

hi sam!! how did the hen nite go hope you are ok... tee hee you cheeky minx saying im moody!! have to admit i agree with you thow (dont let col see me typing this!!)

hi ruthie!! how are you doing hun?? hope your dream is an omen too.xx

hi tanya..sorry the witch arrived...    one of these days she is going to forget about us and not visit for 9 mths!!
i cant wait to tell her where to stick her broom!!

other than an impromptu s h i t shower and my laptop conking out i feel much better.. i hate being ruled by the hormone circus. i hope my 2ww ladies are all ok.

mwah

amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome HBOL

this is a fab place to go if your TTC au naturale!! i think people tend to move about depending on what is going on with them.. for example if you were put on clomid you mite join the clomid chicks.. etc.. i am on here and the girls are fab.. im also on the seondary thread for people who have children already and are dealing with secondary IF. you'll find out where you feel more at home..


anyway, enough waffle from me and welcome!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sukie  Welcome HBOL 

Hi Amanda Yuck a face full of poo poor you I don't think I would like that!!!! not for all the money in china.  I have had a bit of a crap weekend but am feeling a little better now.  Dh love him had put a new rayburn in our kitchen and it has taken ages and the mess well words can not describe 
He has finished now and has taken dd's out to catch razor fish ( a little strange I know) You pour salt down the hole in the sand and it pops out and you catch it.  The other name for them is penis of the sea   They look like a Willy but they are white I think they are gross but people apparently think they are a delicacy. Not going in my mouth thats for sure.

I will do my diary in a min just have to do the washing up and get lunch in the oven and clean the floor and....................................... one million other things before they get home.

Glad to see you back Amanda 

How did last night go Sam

lots of love Rachelxxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

hi all

mind if i join you?
im ttc au naturel at the mo, coz ya just never know!
my cycle has been all over the place last 2 months going form a usual 26 days
to 36 days and then 60 days!
but i ov'd 10 days ago
and im going slightly batty now
imaging all sorts of symptoms lol

tatty xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome tatty!!!! i can sooooo undertsand how you feel about the madness setting in!!! you have come to the right place i can assure you of that... right now im going to earn enough points to get my own coat that does up at the back!! i dread to think how i'd be without this site!! 

     

amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies... WOW there is sooooooooo many of us now!!! Welcome to all the newbies! 

Thank you for all for your positve vibes! sending them right back out to you!! here goes!

          
*
Amanda  Tatty [/  Rachel [/ HBOL [/ Suki [/ Specialmum [/ Sam [/ Kate [/ Crazybabe [/  Wishing4miracle [/ Tamsin [/ LizzyB [/ LizzyM*   

        

Ruthie xxx
(sorry if I have missed anyone off!)


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey ruthie thanks for the   it only seems fair that i do one for you as i dont want you to be left out

so.... go ruthie  

the wicked witch is due and im still super hormonal.. seeing the   bought tears to my eyes.. this isnt normal!!!

hey rachel how you doing?? have you done all your bits? hurry up and come to play!!!


love

amanda xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Wow, what a lot of us there now are. Welcome to all newbies.

Finding it hard catching up with everyone news, there's been so much  . 

Having a bit of a rough time and was thinking of deserting site for a while to avoid all baby/ttc conversation but can't get by without the support I find here. After 2 & half yrs after ttc DH is beginning to open up. He is feeling a whole lot of guilt and it's broken my heart hearing the feelings he's been carrying around silently for yrs.  

Hoping we can sell house quickly and get started on treatment for both of our sakes. 

Sam ~ how r u doing where are you at now? What happens next? 

Ruthie ~   for this wait.

Lizzy ~ How's pea doing? Any somersaults yet, or is it a kicker? (Wanted to write 'he' instead of 'it' - maybe that's a sign)

Hi to everyone else. With all of us here now it can't be long b4 our next BFP. A whole batch would be good. Couldn't think of a good collective noun for a 'batch' of BFP's - Maybe a 'bulge' of BFP's would be better!!!

Have a good week girls, we are already practising xmas production. Casting main characters tomorrow - mmmmm, which 4 yr old is guarenteed not to bottle it and get stagefright!!

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kerry!!!! can't believe I forgot you!!! Glad DH is opening up  when is tx planned?

*  KERRY * 

Amanda ~ Aww thank you xx  hope I didn't upset you with the  I'm hoping their good omens to us all!!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi

Have any of you gone to the loo and wiped and its orange, i have and quite concerned, perhaps it still spotting from the treatment, what do you think, i did have carrots with my dinner about hour ago but it wouldn't be that surely would it.

A Concerned Crazybabe


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies... had dinner and feel happy with the world now my tummy is full!!

hi ruthie.. you didnt upset me at all hun... it's these stoopid hormones!!! wonder what your dream meant? i had an odd dream the other nite.. something to do with a volcano called stromboli... anyway, on fri me and dp went for pizza and there was one called stromboli!!!! how odd??

hi kerry... aw hun i wish i knew what to say. i have been ttc for a year and a bit and i dont think i can do another year like this... poor dh.. it is so hard for men to share their feelings.. we are lucky on here that we have each other and if we really need to we can come on and have a me post and get all of our feelings down. dont leave hun.. you'd be missed    i hope that things go thru quickly for you with the house and that you get your treatment asap... im alway here to pm if you need to chat.


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi crazybabe.. our messages crossed. im afraid i dont know enough about your treatment but i should imagine that what you are experiencing is spotting from the treatment... one of the girls on the secondary thread laineylou had fet and got a bfp... maybe you could pm her and see if she could shed some light. let me know how you get on hun.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick one from me.  Would love to stay and chat but have eaten too much roast dinner and have run a bath.  Dh has plans for us    Not sure if i am up for it but poor thing has been waiting for a while and feel sorry for him.  

Will be back in the morning

love Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi amanda

Yes a few ladies have sent me post saying the same that it is probably spotting from the treatment, as i only had EC on wednesday and ET friday, i did as you said and posted on the other thread but no reply as yet.  I was just worried that it may have been the start of a BFN but i'm staying positive as i have done all the way through this treatment, i had 2 x 4 cell embies transferred friday, hopefully 2 frosties too.

thanks

crazybabe


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girlies....

Sorry i've been absent!! Well hen night went o.k.... i just pretended she was FAT FAT FAT     Went for a thai then went and met up with the stag do... SIL had gone home by then and the other 3 of us stayed out..... OMG I GOT SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DRUNK!!!! The lads arranged a last minute stripper dressed as a   and i watched the video of it just after she'd left..... She had BIL walking round on his hands and knees with a collar and lead on!! Then she sat on his face (while completlly naked) and poured hot wax on him!!!      laughed my **** off it was sooooooooooooooooooo funny   We were all suffering today, FIL lives about a 15 minute drive away and attempted to walk home only to throw up all over the road side and then topple over and crack his head open!!!   MIL had to come out and get him at just gone 1 this morning!!!! The stag (BIL) was s h i t faced!! Really wasted and v funny  

So turned out not too bad in the end. Thanks for all the well wishes and luck girls, i promise i will do personals in the am i'm just still feeling delicate at the mo    

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning SAM your weekend sounded fun 

There are so many of us now that without pen and paper I wouldn't be able to remember everyone so I am saying a big HELLO to everyone this morning.

Feeling good today, sun is shining and it's not to cold.

Amanda how are you?

Ruthie very impressed with your post with everyones names on (did you have pen and paper?)

Off to do my diary now and going to try and stay off here a little today as I seem to becoming a little bit addicted and housework etc are suffering. *but I LOVE IT.Lets see how I do.

Much love and 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello I'm here! 
Rachel no I was a wonder woman and did not write any names down!      Shall go take a read of your diary now!

Sam ~ badness !!     sounds like you had fun! I wont shout to LOUD!! 

Crazybabe ~ Try to stay positive!   

Have updated diary me thinks me likes this and shall try to stay positive! 2ww starts tomorrow!!!  

Rxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey ruthie you are wonder woman I have a memory like a sieve 

I have become more and more scatty over the last few days the other night dd's were getting undressed to get in the bath and I try to get them to put clothes in the washing basket by themselves, anyway big dd forgot her socks so I picked them up and instead of putting them in washing basket I put them down the toilet!!!!!!!  She was not amused as they were her best ones.

Anyway hope you are all ok 

Rachelxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Rachel I hope the madness is a positive sign!!! could be a good symptom!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No i'm sure it's just me


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!!

sorry ive abandoned you today!! ive been on a long day at work... im soooo p i s s e d off with work at the mo that the urge to be bad girl amanda and have a *** is soooooo strong!!

sam i pmsl when i read about the hen night tee hee...

hi rachel... scattiness is a v good sign... someone (v kind) has gone a bit mad with my bubbles... i may have to do some serious tapping as you are partner in crime this mth!!

hi ruthiesmoo!! how you doing??


im soooo pooped.. going to do my diary and then chill with dp before he spanks me for being on here for too long!!


lots of love


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Amanda 

who did that to your bubbles it will take ages to catch me up!!!

Sorry you have had a pants day at work.  here is some good luck to cheer you up                          

There you must feel better now 

Hi all you other twwers lots of bfp's coming our way

Rachelxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning guys 

I feel sick today (If you read my diary you will get all the info) can't even drink my decaff coffee.
I feel absolutely pants  

This is driving me insane this month I so want to know. I so want to test.  

Can someone do something to stop me as I think I'm gonna.

My ticker says I am on cd 26 but by my calculations or how I have always done it before I'm on cd 25 and Friday is 28 days, so if i go by mine I am only 11dpo which is way to early isn't it    i want to go by my ticker but it is silly to test isn't it  

Please can someone talk some sense into me

Hope you are all well 

Rachelxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning my lovelys,

Sorry i haven't been about much lately, my laptop is soooooooooooo slow at the mo that i'll read everything and then it just takes too long to try and get the reply window up! Hopefully today will be better   

Rach~ Really hope that ur temporary insanity is a very   thing hunny. How u doing today??

Ruthie~ Been checking in with ur diary hunny, Really hope u nail it babe... being preggers that is not greg!!!!  replied to ur pm too hunny  

amanda~ U sound like ur working too hard hunny.... take it easy  Tone is the same and sometimes feels abandoned for the laptop.... this is why i'm not about so much at night...... although i do read through, just don't post   

Crazybabe~ Hope them embies are snuggling in nice and tight hunny     

Well i have a horrid shoulder ache today, have had it since yesterday. It's one of them pains that goes all the way up ur neck too. POOR ME POOR ME POOR ME POOR ME..... K Winge fineshed!!    Tone is beggining to get really nervous about these test results coming back. I have never hoped for anything more than i am hopeing that this works first time       I really don't know how he's cope with another let down, especially from ICSI   

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

RACHEL~ STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE-STICKS!!!!   

ALL YOU WILL DO IS MAKE YOURSELF UNHAPPY AS IT'S FAR TOO EARLY TO TEST...... FAR TOO EARLY

STAY POSITIVE, FRIDAY IS ONLY ROUND THE CORNER HUNNY. STAY HAPPY AND PUPO. A TEST NOW WOULD BE BFN EVEN IF U HAVE A LOVELY SNUGGLY BABY IN THERE AS IT'S TOO EARLY

Stay strong hunny        

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok Sam I promise I will not test today at least   Its just the test that I have is one of those will tell you before your af is due.  But I won't You talk sense lady  

Sorry about your shoulder I had that once and it was awful I ended up having to go and have my back all clicked in to the right place again.  Hope you feel better soon 

Rachelxxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

good morning girls

how are  we all today?

im supremely cranky and my car just died on me, 
so im soooo not happy 

ive turned into super***** today 
and ive been  having cramps for the last couple of days
so think that af is on her way

good luck everyone!!
     

tatty xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Tatty 

Sorry about your car  

When are you testing  

Rachelxxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

hi rachel

im testing on the 15th
same day as you i think?

good luck!  

tatty xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well good luck Tatty    

I have had my test out of the box and have been looking at it but have put it back now.  Had good talk with myself.  I am supposed to be testing friday but don't think I will get that far   

I promised Sam I wouldn't today so I won't (looking at it is ok though isn't it) 

Rachelxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

Good girl, you can look at your test but don't even attempt to actually do the test yet, it's far too eary, wait if you can til Test day, I have to do my test on the 25th Nov, seems ages away, do you know how many days after ET that the embryo should implants, i feel very positive i have been listening to my IVF companion CD so i feel relaxed now.  I so fancy a nice roast dinner but i wont be cooking it and my poor DM is ill with the flu.

take care, and il keep my fingers crossed for you.          

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi crazybabe  

I'm not sure about implantation times I know that when ttc naturally it can be anything from 6-12 days but not sure with ET. Good luck for the 25th    

Go on make a roast dinner. 

If not go and get a nice takeaway.

Rachelxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

I cant be bothered to go and make a cooked dinner and to be honest i'm afraid to do anything in case i do any harm to the embies, even when i drove the car to the doc's yesterday for a sick note i felt guilty afterwards.  How long after ET did you start to get back to normal.

crazybabe


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon guys!!!

crazybabe i wish i could help as im not very clued up on et etc.

rachel!!!    DO THE TEST!!!!!  if you do then i can justify buying one on the way home from picking dd up from school!!!
how are you feeling today


hi tatty.. join the super***** club!! i have been like this for most of the month!! hope your car gets better soon... it's so stressful when you have car problems as you know it's going to cost big bucks!!!


anyway guys


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't had Et this thread is for ttc naturally you will get a better answer if you post on the nov/dec 2ww testers-ttc with tx it's just above or below this one depending on who posted last.  Not that I want you to go it's just that all the girls on there are ttc with either IVF or ISCI etc.  Don't worry about hurting your embies too much I'm sure they are nice and safe in there.    

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey sam gorgeous how could i forget you!!!how is your shoulder hun wot results are you waiting for?? bet tone is v anxious...

  

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda you are so naughty    you have made me laugh     have been feeling sick but alittle better now.

OK buy the test and we will both do it tommorrow.

How are you

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

By the way amanda where are my bubbles

We can't both test together if they are not the same


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I can see that your bubbling


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

rachel!!!! im clicking away like noones business!! come on girls help me out!! me and rachel need the same number of bubbles!!!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im well on the way to RSI


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you really think we should test 

Sam will be cross she has already told me off today   

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Your getting there though


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Only another 107 to go


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

YEAH GO AMANDA GO   

Rachelxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

right babes we are there!!! how sad am i!! lol.. like you im a bit confused with my days... what are you going to do


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well If I were a sensible lady I would wait and test on Friday with a early respone test.  
That would be 28days in my working out. But I will probably test tommorrow at the latest, be upset and waste my money and then spend another shed load on two more tests and keep doing them until I am sure of the result.

How about you

Rachelxxx xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!!! did you read my lastt mths diary... i was peestick queen!!!! 

im not sure what to do. i have no pee sticks... if i do a test or 7 i need to buy them!!

what do you think


amanda 

what are you going to do??


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

You tell me and I'll copy you

Rachelxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to go now as I need to pick up dd's from school will be back later.  Let me know if you do any shopping on your way home


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

no you tell me what to do... im going to pick dd up and possibly get a test.. dp says i can test thur.. so if i do it 2day im bad bad bad girl     how reliable do you think the early tests are


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!!! i CAN'T BELIEVE YOU TWO!!!!! I hate to ound like a bore but it's just way too early girls  i really don't want to see you both hurt and upset because you've got a BFN when u could judt wait till friday and be all happy and joyous because you've got ur BFP's  I've gotta say i will be sooooooooooooooo dissapointed in u girls if you test early and will feel upset for you both if it makes you unhappy till friday. Right thats my mummy/teacher bit over..... i leave it down to u two now 

Sam xxx

Oh and amanda the % of correct results from testing on the early first responce is very low!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok sam mummy!!! the worst of it is i know that you are so right. sensible amanda is saying that waiting a few days wont hurt and it wont change anything... where as psycho ttc amanda wants to know now!!! i hate feeling like this every month.

i know youre right and told us off coz you know what it's like.. and youre right it does hurt like mad!!! i just want one mth to see 2 pink lines!!!!


anyway, im off to pick up dd.. back in a bit xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Sam she started it


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

you started it!! lmao!!

this just isnt normal is it in my normal life im quite rational but this just madness!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I know it was me   normal no way is it normal. did you go shopping


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

oh by the way have you seen our bubbles, who did that   They have to be 7's don't they

I'm up for some more clicking if you are!!!!!

Or are they ok let me know.

Rachelxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey you have nothing to be   about.. i sooo wanted you to test so that i'd feel better about testing!! you'd have been soooo proud of me.. i had to get some bits at the shops as a couple of our friends are coming over... went into superdrug (for a nosey i convinced myself ) looked at the tests... held the tests.... and then came out with nail varnish!!! phew... it was so close.. i feel like a drug addict or someone like that who is obsessed,possessed and all sorts of things rolled into 1!

how are you feeling now? read your diary earlier and you didnt sound too good.


mwah

xx

amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

wot do you think i like 8.. even numbers girl.. 8 is an eternal number... i wanted to get married on 08/08/08... but alas it prob not going to be!!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

where is everybody lol xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Amanda and Rachel stay away from the pee sticks!!! *   
But I must say both your symptoms look pretty good!!!  

*Crazybabe * Good luck for the 25th!! 
*Tatty * Good luck for the 15th!! 

*
Sam* hiya!! how are you today? xxxxxx

Rx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Amanda + Rachel

What symptoms have you both had, when i test day?

crazybabe


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Crazybabe! check out Amanda and Rachels diary for symptoms !


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi ruthie

how can i read amanda + rachels diary, sorry where do ii look.

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Crazybabe Ruthie gives good advice read our mad ramblings in the member diary ttc naturally bit.

Test day we think is Friday  

Hi Ruthie how are you diddling are you on the dreaded 2ww yet Oh the joy.     to you babe.

Rachelxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Eak I am!!!!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Can someone put up a link for the diaries for crazybabe as I don't know how to do it

Rachelxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

It's ok now i found the diary's hun, i have been feeling cold yesterday and today in the house i even put the heating on constant, i hope that's a good sign, i feel constantly tired and feel as if i got no energy to do anything, even though i'm resting.

How are you feeling

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

A bit horrid 

All day I have either felt sick or had heartburn I'm hoping it is symptoms but it may just be the stress   

You just look after yourelf and try not to worry i'm sure it's going to be a bfp for you.  

I must go for a short while now as dh is hungry so I must serve his dinner.   I will be back after that.

Amanda i am so proud going to superdrug and leaving with nail varnish.  WELL DONE 

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## peli (Nov 9, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for everyone TTC Naturally
> 
> Much love and luck
> 
> ...


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Am I supposed to post now

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning all!!

it threw me a bit having a 2wwers list on page 12!!!

how are you feeling rachel

i am so feeling like af is on her way... my tummy & back hurts and i spent most of the am in bed hoping the pain would go away.

i feel quite p i s s ed off as i just feel that my body isnt playing ball. i feel useless. some people go to great lengths not to get pg and yet i cant get pg for love nor money!!!


sorry... moan over!!

amanda


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Amanda

Guess what I tested and got a bfn.  I knew it shouldn't have done it and now feel crap just like Sam said I would.  I know it is two days early etc but that test was an early one so I just know it's right   
Don't give up hope yet you still could get your bfp     

I know what you mean about your body not playing ball mine is all aver the shop.

I'm p i s s e d off tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Rachelxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

oh hun im so sorry.. it could be still early hun... when i was pg with my first dd i tested after a wk and got a bfn in the end it didnt show for 10 days!! i cant say anything hun.. last mth one of the girls said to me dont do the test you know how bad you'll feel etc and i couldnt resist the urge and did it got a bfn and was devastated.. i know how you feel hun.. its still too early for us and so there is still hope. i have to admit i dont know how much more of this i can take.. i just had a rant on my diary and do feel a bit better..

    


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~     Sorry u tested and got a  hunny. The thing with a temp dip is that it will either mean af is coming or sometimes an implantation dip..... so if i had a temp drop like you've had i'd have waited a couple of days at least incase it was an implantation dip as thats when the hcg would show.  that this is the case    

Sam xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

So sorry you got a BFN hun, but you have still tested too early, test again on the day that you are supposed to ok.  Good Luck!!

crazybabe


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yay your back rachel... was worried about you!!

how are you feeling babes??

hi sam & crazybabe xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  just lost my post  

Thanks for all your messages girls   

Am fine.  I am secretly holding out a little bit of hope still so onwards and upwards that's what I say.

Been to asda and to get some coal and ate rather too much.  Amanda I don't like cakes I like savory stuff so you'll have to have the Belgium cream bun.

Amanda I think you should wait at least until Fri to test.  i know it's easy for me to say now I done it but I want you to get the result you want babe  

I really must go as dd's have a busy evening after school (choir and swimming )  so must make dinner now so I don't end up putting them to bed at 10pm.

Ps I will reply to your pm later hun

Rachel


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok hun busy bee!!! im gonna get on with some homework as i have a course 2moz and fri (boring!) will keep peeking in on here. i will test fri if i dont come on before then... im getting sooo much pain that i really dont hold out much hope.

love you all


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm peeking too


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee.... just got to a bit that im soooo stuck on (like coming on here is going to help lol!!) im useless with numbers and so dp said that when he comes home he'll help me with the calculations.. wicked!! all of a sudden i feel really tired and want to go to sleep...zzzz


our numbers have changed again rachel!! lol... maybe they should be 777 or 888


lol


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Somebdy obviously loves us to keep sending us bubbles.  I'd go for 777 because it's closer but then someone will just go and change it again.  Unless we ask them not to.

Stuff the homework it sounds way too boring 

Rachelxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Now i've got RSI. Right yours are on 777 now put a message under your picture like I have job done,  well nearly you have to do mine yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

right rachel job done!!! serious RSI now.. im such a hormonal mess.. saw my bubbles and that brought me to tears!! happy tears not moddy psych tears!!! now i know this is a dumb question but how do i put a doo dar up saying to leave my bubbles alone (nicely) and how do i get a ticker.. though by this rate it'll be a bit late for this mth!!!


where is everybody... im doing boring homework and i want to play instead!!!

amanda xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Amanda

I know what you mean, my bubbles are 777 to LUCKY 7's hey!!!, hope your feeling ok.

What are you having for your tea anything nice, do you know what foods we are supposed to eat to increase the growth of our embies.

crazybabe


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi crazybabe... i'm not sure what the best foods are to eat.. under the 2ww index there is a FAQ's and one of them does mention diet... im having gammon & egg and oven chips and peas!!! sexy peas.. dp is a chef and he has shown me how to do amazing peas!! i need to get out more!! what are you having hun... ive got to do more homework but i will keep peeking on here to see how you guys are doing!!

amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hello where is everyone lol

ive done some of my test papers     omg!!! im sooo stoopid i astound myself!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Right someone has touched our bubbles already.  I think we will have to give up on 77's or 88's as it's obviously not poss and just believe.  Well to get a ticker was very difficult for me it took me some time!!!

You have to go to tickerfactory.com choose you ticker (quite easy) and then highlight the first code in the first box and then click edit and then cut and then go to the bit where you write your signature as if you are going to write leave a few spaces  then click and then edit and paste.  That is how SAM explained it and it worked.(eventually) Then click change profile.

hi all how is everyone to night

I have had a night of it.  DH is a very keen fisherman and everything her catches he wants us to eat(not possible)  but tonight I was out late with dd's and he said he would cook us fish and chips with peas (pollock)  so I thought great give the girls a snack before swimming and when we get home dinner will be served.  WAS IT HECK.  He had been to the local pub and had done nothing when we got home!!!!    To cut a long story short me and the girls had dinner at 9.00pm and poor things have only just gone to bed.  He has got a little bit drunk tonight and I have only just got rid of him. I have sat him down in front of the secret millionare and hidden the wine.  Bless he does not do it very often but when he does it's like having three children.  

Am starting to wind down now 

lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

good morning girls

how are you all this morning?
im shattered because my son decided to come home for the night, 
hes living with my sis in southampton at the mo
he turned up with a mate at half twelve last night!!
so i stayed up til about 3am coz i havent seen for about 3 weeks
hes going home about 11 this morning
and then im goin back to bed for a couple of hours lol

af is due tomorrow but no signs of her yet and i usualy spot for a couple of days before she actually show her evil face!
hope you all  doing well

tatty xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls  

tatty~ what i'd give to go back to bed for a couple of hours!!   Good luck for tomorrow hun    

amanda & rach~ How r u 2 feeling today?? I haven't had a chance to check diarys today.... hows that temp now rach?? I found that as soon as i put a little note saying 'please don't touch my bubbles' on my profile some little sh*t touched them!!! Made me so cross as i was a nervous wreck at the time on one of the worst 2ww of my life.... Tony put them back to 777 for me at the time, Thank god coz i felt awfull!! Found it's just easier now to take it as it comes  

Ruthie~ How r u doing hunny?? Really hope everything was timed right and that the baby asprin do the job    

How's everyone else?? Crazybabe, Nix, kate, lizzyM, emily, specialmum 

Where on earth are Tamsin and wanttobeamummy Hope you girls are o.k ??  

Well tone got his hormone results back this am... all good which was a relief   Just gotta wait on the chromosone results now but they'll take about another 3 wks to get back     

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning all  

Hi tatty I could do with some extra sleep too as I stayed up until midnight watching crap telly and then a small child climbed into our bed at about 3.30 and wouldn't stop moving around but didn't send her back because she is so cuddly  

Sam that's great news about tones results bet that's a load off  Good luck for the next ones 

Temp back up today but do you really think It could be an implantation dip so late? 
Yeah and it's a bit of a pain about the bubble's do you think Tony could change mine and Amanda's back too how do I ask him??

How are you Ruthie 

Hello to crazybabe  

Amanda where are you today 

Lots of love to everyone else 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Well when did u have ur + opk?? It could still implant upto 14 days after u got that as implantation happens between day 6-12 and once u have a + opk it could take 36hrs to ov so yep i def think a late implanter is possible! Just hope that temp stays up nice and high for you       I guess u could always pm Tony.... i'd posted on the Charter area, basically having a mini breakdown about my bubbles    Was so upset and then later on Tony had read it and changed them back   Any of the mod's should be able to do it for you though hunny  
But i wouldn't worry hunny, lucky 7's never did me any good and i like the fact that the more u get the more it shows people are thinking of you ect... it's supposed to be like a cyber hug and i'm not gonna stop anyone giving me a hug    

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies sorry not been on for a while! 

Rachel ~   sorry about the BFN hun    listen to Sam as she speaks sense ! also it's not over till the   arrives!

Big love and positives to Sam, Amanda, crazybabe and Tatty!   

Off to sort out me diary as I missed a day! and I have been bad....  

R xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ruthie i wouldn't worry about having a few drinks at this early stage I know loads of women including myself who have had the odd few drinks or more on the tww.  As long as its not all the time.  Girls have to have a life too and its good to relax.  I'm glad you and dh had a good time.

Sam I think I ovulated on the 3rd so that was 12 days ago so you could be right  

Well I feel like poo.  I'm really tired and can't be bothered to do anything.  i have forced myself to do house work as the house really needed it but I would love just to go to bed.  Still have a few bits to do and then have to make soup.  Some friends of ours are avid gardeners and every time they come they bring gifts in the form of vegtables and then DH always expects me to rustle something up with them I am looking at a rather large piece of .
Oh well at least it will be good for me.!!!!!

Amanda where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Have you tested I want to know 

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope you are all ok?

Not having the internet isnt easy and i cant keep up with u all but hope u are all ok?

Welcome to any new people and good luck with the 2ww.

Tanya - i didnt realise your sis was pg - i cant say i know how u are feeling but have a small idea and u have my number - text me any time nite or day if u feel low.

Not much with me - house is on with new estate agent and had a viewing last nite and 2 more at the weekend so fingers crossed.

Ive been working loads this week which has been good as has kept me busy.

I have been really tired lately and been getting a lot of headaches but then im not really eating and must be the stress of everything.

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya
sorry been busy as hubby broke his hand!
Im doing ok, day 19 i think now and i got a faint line on the ovulation stick so hoping that it will darken by the 22nd which is when i think i might O...Boobs are swelling up like have in the past and my back is starting to ache and im alittle moody so all pointing in the right  direction lol

Took two met last night and so far no probs so fingers crossed!

Going out with sis tomorrow for some me time, lookin forward to it 

Hope u all keep well and wrapped up as its bloody freezing!  

Thanks for upping my bubbles xxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening all!! im sorry for my absence.. god they made me go on a study day!!! and i have to do another 1 2moz.. i have sooo wanted to catch up with everyone on here!!

right whats been going on??

specialmum... poor hubby.. hope his hand gets better soon. hope you ov-ing soon   and plenty of it!!!

hi kate... good luck with selling the house, hope you feel better soon.

hi rachel how are you doing hun i will reply to your pm in a tick...

hi sam how are you hun?? been reading all of your words of wisdom.. thank you for keeping us sane!!!


well guys... i was a bad girl and tested today and for my efforts got a poxy   frick frick frick frick!!!! i just couldnt wait till tomorrow... i dont know how i feel... maybe af will come and put me out of my misery.


hope you guys are more sucessful!!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Special mum and Kate 

Where is everyone  

Amanda I neeeeeeeed to know if you have done anything (not that you should have of course) as you are a very sensible girl as am I ( )

We have a guest tonight so I will pop on when I can.

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee glad you said that coz i was going to ring you lol!!

ruthie hun just read your diary   from me hun... i think sometimes it does you good to go and have fun and get drunk and remember why you love each other in the first place (btw how many people get pg after 1 too many at the xmas do??). dont panic honey...xx what were the boots like i could do with a new pair!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

btw rachel am i being dippy... i thought i was late today as it cd 28... or should i count it from ov

im sooooo lost


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

You naughty Amanda you testing early who ever heard of such a thing    Sorry It was a bfn hun but snap again.  In a few days we will get our bfp's together    and if not then we can have a good old cry and a moan together   .

Listen have to go now guest is arriving give us a call tommorrow if you like.  It would be good to put a voice to the typing if that makes any sense.

Lots of love to everyone

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

just a really quick one I think we ovulated on the 3rd so that would make it 12days today after ov.  So there is still hope 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel... thanks for the ov date... im just confused... its clearer now though. xx yes will give youa ring 2moz late afternoon.. i will either be crying or laughing!! im going to do a test in the am.. 

have a fab nite with you friends xx

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi am peeking again 

Guest is front room watching Autumn Watch (don't ask) 

Speak to you tmoz 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol Autumn Watch   im trying to forget about autumn which is difficult as im freezing my butt off.

im going to go and keep dp company coz im sure he thinks i spend more time with you guys than i do him!!!


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you ladies x I shall stop beating myself up now!   Just got everything crossed this time as I CAN'T WAIT TO BE A MUMMY!!!!!   


Kate!! Hiya   Good luck with the house sale!!!!
Sam ~ I have PM'd you back you lovely lady you! 
Amanda and Rachel ~ BIG GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING!!!    Amanda I hope that the BFN was false! 
Specialmum ~ Goodluck with the MET x Poor DH's hand!!  

Rxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well hello 

Still no AF still burping and feeling generally ill have been sitting on the sofa all morning still in pj's and am going to have a bath in a mo.  I am being so lazy I have a mountain of laundry to put away but I am not going to do it yet, a bath seems much more appealing!!!

How is everyone today??

Someone come on a give me something to read please It's boring otherwise. Sam where are you?  Your normally there 

Hello to everyone else

Rachelxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

H Rachel

It's very quiet on here today isn't it hun, hope you are feeling better, i still got my cold and cough but feeling a little better today, this week have flown by considering it's my 1st week of the 2ww, i not looking forward to going back to work on monday, i test 25th nov.

crazybabe


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

hello all 

well i tested this morning
and i got a  
and af is definately on her way

hope the rest of you have better news than mine
good luck  

tatty xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty so sorry hun

Hi crazybabe


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Tatty x   sorry it was a BFN hun   take care and pamper yourself over the weekend and then we shall all be here to help you through the next cycle forward to your BFP!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Well we had our last appt at the clinic today b4 we start tx!!!! I'll be on 0.5ml of buserelin for my D/R reducing to 0.25ml when i start stimming, Then for the stimming i'll be on 200iu daily of puregon! Have been taught how to do the jabs.... poor old tone couldn't even get the cap off as his hands were all clammy with nerves   We've been given the total cost of our tx.... £4274.50 without the drugs and £5829.50 with all the drugs if we get them through the clinic!! Gonna shop around for better prices on the drugs though   
Now we just have to wait till day 1 of my next cycle, give the clinic a call and they'll send out my protocol!!!   It's all systems go! Gotta admit i'm s h i t t i n g myself about the egg collection  The nurse we saw wasn't very reasurring, and said that yes some people find it very painful.... due to them putting a needle through ur vaginal wall!!!  I mean come on lady.... play it down for me! 

Well i'm off away for the wkend so won't be about, and i'm away all next week at this wedding so may not see u all till a week monday! If i can check in on you all i will do though   

Tatty~ So sorry u got a  hunny   but     for next cycle though  

Crazybabe~ Well done hunny for getting through the first week   Gonna be keeping everything crossed for you while i'm away    

Ruthie~ PM'd u this am hunny, catch u when i get back       

Amanda & Rach~ Good luck girls        Will be thinking of you both this wkend and wishing & hoping that the wicked witch stays away if she knows whats good for her    

Well thats all girls as have gotta do a couple more posts then crack on for going away  

Sam xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

Have a lovely time away hun,you will need it before starting the treatment, it's not that bad as as for the EC that's fine everyone is different, i didn't feel anything, i fact i found it really interesting, and it's nice after just to relax and be pampered for a change.

Take care i will keep you posted, thanks for your support, day 7 of 2ww today.

crazybabe


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

crazybabe   thanx babe, will prob quiz u more when i come back about the ol E/C   

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys back in from the 2nd day of my study day... im afraid it's bad news for me this month.. af being the cruel b i t c h that she is came this am just after i did a hpt!! needless to say it was a bfn!! i had my tears this am and have decided that for the next 2 mths im not going to try as such.. i dont think i can cope with analysing everything. i feel like such a failure. the only good thing is that i know that on here so many people were rooting for me and had such lovely and positive things to say. i will still be on here if thats ok because ive fitted in on here so well and have enjoyed being here.

ok rachel.. it's up to you hun with your bfp!!!    go rachel!!


sorry tatty.. me and you need a serious dose of chocolate & vino.. having said that dont give up till the b i tc h witch arrives xx

hi sam!! have a fab time away.. me and dp laughed at your vaginal wall comment lol!! sall systems go for you hun... keep us posted when you get back.. we'll be here every step of the way!!

hi ruthie!! how you doing yes you shall be a mummy (and a fab 1 too i'll bet!) 

well girls im glad i didnt post this am at 06:30 when she arrived as i was in wrist slitting mode.. im now feeling a bit happier. i just wish that each time i get a bfn that i didnt take it so personally.. if that makes sense.


please have a fab w.end ladies


love u all big much (as dd used to say)


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry hun                 
Are you OK


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun.. no pressure love but im depending on you to get a bfp!!! thank you for the hugs as i sooo need them. im having a good old blub as i type... but other than that im ok i guess.. i'd give you a ring but i dont want to despress you lol!!! how are you feeling hun?? i have a good feeling about you!!    


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda

I am helping dd's with their homework and cooking their tea but I will be around later tonight If you need to chat. 

You won't depress me 
Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Amanda

I'm so so sorry hun, i hope your sort of feeling ok, or as well as you can be         , i am on day 7 of my 2ww i am still feeling positive, just wish test day 25th Nov would hurry up.

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda have a nice big glass of wine for me hun.  That always sorts out af day.  It's a must.

I always find that a nice take away helps as well.

Send dp down the shops and put your feet up if you can 

Thinking about you

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww thanks rachel and crazybabe!!!

there is a big bag of revels in the fridge with my name on them!!!(actually they have got our name on them. dp) thank you for the hugs they are most appreciated... dp felt strongly about the revels comment!!

ok girls like i said no pressure but i need some bfp's

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda I have sent you a pm


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey rachel sent you a reply   

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning  

How are you this morning Amanda 

Meant to say have a good trip Sam  See you when you get back

How are you crazybabe and symptoms? Is your cold better?

Ruthie how to tww going?  

Well I feel good today heartburn has stopped.  Am sure Af is going to come as she likes the weekend.

Temp not super high

Will defiantly buy a test today as am going to do the shopping

so will get back to you later with the result   

Hi to anyone I have missed

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

How are you i feel dreadful today, more fluey symptoms now feeling hot etc, as for any other symptoms none to report, it's day 8 Past ET today wish test day would hurry up i want to know if this have worked, i think it has.

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well just tested with clearblue and got a bfn guys 

So I guess I will have to wait for the witch to show 

Thanks for all the support and good wishes 

I think I am going to give it a miss for xmas and then try again after.

Will still be popping on here to chat and see how you all are and watch out for those bfp's

Am going to have a glass of wine right now (yes I know it's only 4.30 but it is saturday and I need one.

lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

So sorry hun, what day are you supposed to test though, perhaps it's too early yet.

Lots of hugs being sent your way.  

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi crazybabe thanks for the hugs

I don't think its too early because my AF usually comes cd 28/29 and today is cd29 ignore my ticker.

I will wake up in the morning and I can almost guarantee that she will have arrived.

In my previous pregnancies I have always tested on cd 35 or 36 because I spent so much money getting bfn's the months before. How patient I was then.

But i am sure she is coming. Its just a matter of time.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

How do we work out our cycle day after we have had EC and ET do we still go from the 01st day of our last period, i thought it was different as treatment messes everything up.  

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know the answer as I am ttc au natural babe.

Rachelxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies how are you doing

im much happier today although the af from hell!! spent last night sobbing my heart out but today i feel better. i have been at work.. these long days are killing me!!! most of my patients at the mo have dementia which makes life v interesting!!!

hi rachel... im so sorry you got a bfn but it aint over till the b i t ch witch arrives!!! keep me posted hun xx

hi crazybabe xx


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No af yet which I am surprised about she is playing with my mind  I really wish she would hurry up and come.

Temp is right down this morning 35.89 so it defo gonna happen.

Glad you are feeling better Amanda 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

good morning all xx

sorry about your bfn's  

good luck to those still waiting  

feeling lousy today, af turned up with a vengence
i am soo gonna kick her butt one day!!

tatty xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

AMANDA and TATTY      so sorry AF arrived ladies xxxxxxx one month down but plenty more to play with xxxx always here for you xx    take it easy this week and continue to spoil yourselves xx

Will be back later to write more!

Rxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls just to let you know I am fine
we went on our amazing honeymoon to maldives for 2 weeks and it was fabulous! if you want to see pics check out (Angie tolley) on ********!
The AF being late did turn out to be a BFN after all despite many gp's reckoning i was.
I'm kinda ok with it to be honest, i accepted it wasnt our time
Me and steve have decided to have fun TTC but not to go mad with dates and temps etc.
in fact the honeymoon lovin was the best ever! (sorry tmi!)
i MAY not be on here loads but will check in time from time
we have an appt in early dec at hospital to look into ICSI so will let you know how we get on!

xxxxxxxx

Angie


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!! just popped on quickly before i get accused of spending too much time on here!!

hi tatty... sorry you feeling pants hun.. we will kick af's butt some time soon and wont she regret it!! mine is settling down a bit and i feel semi human again!!

hi ruthie.. you are such a sweet heart.. your messages are always so positive and thoughtfull... how are you doing hun??

rachel where are you hun lol ... i really hope that you are wrong and that af not going to show...

hi angie!! glad to see that you are ok.. we were all worried about you. i totally agree with what you are planning to do.. like rachel said sometimes your body plays tricks with your mind and vicer versa.. it is enough to drive you insane!! i just want to have sex for fun and not bms (with dp of course lol  ) and not worry about dates etc... i mean for goodness sake.. i nearly choked on my flora pen because id shoved that in my mouth first thing in the am instead of my thermometer!! these arent the actions of a sane woman!!!

hope you guys are all well.


lots of love amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well the dreaded cold has found me   I had a awful headache and feeling of a head cold all yesterday however very proud of myself because i still managed to do the week shopping!!
But today woke up with stuffy nose and wet eyes and the general feeling of s**t lol

As for cycle~no idea!  i had a faint line in O test the other day but since then nothing!  so i guess its not happening this month..but my cm is very stringy and clear so im not sure...does anyone know if its a bad sign is its also very thick?  (sorry tmi).

anyway apart from feeling ick and not having much   i guess this month is a bit   but hoping for abetter out come next time!

Cant wait till christmas, as we are positive that this will be our last christmas alone!  I had a dream that we were celebrating christmas 08 with twins!!   how fab would that be!!!!  

hugs to u all xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey special mum i think that your cm is ideal for babymaking!!! i thought it was supposed to be clear and stringy at your most fertile time!!! so get to it!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh right!!!   

I was a bit worried with it being so thick..thought it might be difficult for    ? 

thanks hunny made hubby's day    lol xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

What a lot of chatting this week? Has taken me half an hour to catch up and I haven't even got to the diaries yet!

Thnx for support & msgs after my last post! It always help to hear from you all.

So sorry to hear of the BFPs, can't be long until we get our next BFP.

We have at long last heard from the hospital. We have an appointment on Dec 6th. Hopefully we will then know where we are and whether we will get Nhs funding, after seeing Sam's costs hope so! Part of me has given up on natural conception, but another part of me still hopes and knows that by the weekend I'll be in tears again when AF shows up. Another weird cycle this month, temps all over the place!

Spk soon, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi holly
i can relate about the way u are feeling with ur cycles and natural cycles...i wish sometimes i could just pop into hospital and have all the right things done and be pregnant by teatime lol

If we need assitance we will be only relying nhs funding!  its so scary the thought of my wishing for baby may be stopped due to money  

But we have to remain on the   side..Our day will come!

Big hugs hun and good luck on dec 6th xxxx

Ps Missyb ~      Job done! lol


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

ladies it's a flying visit again! only had time to update 2ww diary!!! but will post more tomorrow...

Loads of love
R xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies 

Just a very quick one as i have to get my **** in gear!!! 

Rach & Amanda~ So so so sorry hunny bunies      She can be a very cruel lady that af   Let's try and have some fun over xmas and crack on in the new year     

Wanttobeamummy~ I'm soooooooooooo glad ur o.k hunny, was getting worried about you  Honeymoon sounds lush, will deffo be checking the pic's when i get back 

Kerry~ Sorry if i've scared u with the cost run down hunny   Good news about the appt though on the 6th      

Ruthie~ Only 6 more days to go sweetie.... give me some good news to come home too      

specialmum~ Good luck with all the BMS hunny     and well done for having the stamina!!! 

Well my wkend away was fab!! guess what....... I GOT ENGAGED!!!!!    So i'm very happy and so excited  Gotta dash now though as really have to pack all our stuff!!  Catch u all next week   

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

WOW sam congrats          

my af hasn't arrived yet and It's driving me mad  

Rachelxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SAM WOW HOW EXCITING!! Where? How? Oooo I love it!     also did I miss something? are you off on hols? 

Amanda ~ How you doing hun?  I'm doing ok thanks just wanna know now!!!!   

Rachel ~ No AF ay? how long will u wait before you test? is she normally spot on ?  

Specialmum ~   sorry finances are making you worry xx I hope it doesn't come to that and you get your BFP soon!!!!!  

Kerry ~ Good luck for the apt!   I hope you get your funding but I hope even more that AF doesn't show up at the weekend (same time for me!!) !!!    

Angie ~ Your back! so glad you had a lovely honeymoon   Sorry AF turned up but glad the waiting is over xx and you never know that loved up BMS could do the trick!!! I hope so!!   let us know how the apt goes!!

Kate, Sukie, Crazybabe hope you are both well? sorry if I've missed anyone!!  

Well I'm relieved at last that we got an apt letter through from the consultant at St Micheals were I had my tubal op !! it's for the end of the month so not long!!!!   I shall need to make sure I have all the questions ready for him even if it's just to put our minds at rest!!

R xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!!!

Cold has gotten worse so im feeling rather rotten   Be back on later xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

I dont have much time to sit and do personals but will answer generally to u all!!

We have had 3 viewings but not heard anymore - maybe its the wrong time of year i just dont know!!

I am ok, a lot of things have been happening but i feel i cant speak about it on this site as certain people will read it and i dont want them knowing my business as well as i dont want people feeling sorry for me. Hope that makes sense. Feel free to PM or text me if you like as i dont mind speaking privately.

Just wanted to say congrats to sam on getting engaged!!

Kate xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, came back from Spain yesterday to freezing cold weather and Snow. I have never had snow before on my birthday.

During my holiday AF decided that she wanted to come on our holiday too, so another BFN.

Had a nice time though. DH has gone to germany today for 3 days on a management course so all on my lonesome with my furbaby - my cat.

Anyway I hope everyone is well

Sonia xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Amanda I am fine apart from being driven completley crazy by the fact that af will not arrive and I got another bfn this morning.  I feel different and my temp keeps going up and down it was really high this morning 37.48.  I have just been to the loo and have tonns of cm (sorry) and I still feel a bit gassy etc, and my breasts are sore.  What the hell is going on 

Surely a test would be positive by now. 

Goodluck special mum 

Welcome back sonia 

Hi kate 

Hello holly 

Good luck ruthie 

and hello to anyone I have missed.

A slightly mad Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

How are you feeling hun, when is your test day, mine is the 25th Nov, do you thinks its still to early to test.

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi crazybabe 

I have done about four tests and I am four days late and they have all been bfn's.  So its driving me a bit mad and that's saying it politely.  

If your test day is the 25th then I would say test then and not before.   You only have five days to go you can hang in there  

Rachelxxxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well 

Sam ~ wow      its such a lovely feeling isn't it.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning all!!!!

sorry i havent been on 4 a while as ive been working... omg!! my patients are all going doolally!! 

hi sam !!!! congratulations honey... i bet you are over the moon... were u suprised?? have you decided when you n tone would like to get married?? bet you get pg now!! tee hee xx

hi rachel... hun ive answered your other post... i bet it is driving you mad... id be going insane!!

hi ruthie!! you are always such a sweet heart... how are you diddling??

crazybabe how are you hun?? sunday is test day so step away from the hpts!!!!

hi glamis! hi specialmum.. glad bms going good!! i will be checking up on you lol xx


well im going to be about so someone keep me company!! i mite have a soak in the bath though and try and fight the urge for a *** as me and dp are soooooooo grumpy at the mo that we dont even like eeach other enough for bms at the mo!!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi again!!!

fab to talk to you rachel... now i can put a voice to the typing!! god we can talk for england!!

i was going to ask a stoopid question... what is the whole aspirin thing about?? do you think i should be taking it
 

hope all is going well.


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Amanda... Sam recommended I take 'baby asprin' (it's a lower does asprin) as one a day has been said to prevent miscarriages due to thining the blood... I don't know the exact science behind it but after two of them I thought it was worth giving it a go!!

Hi to everyone else!!! sorry for lack of personal's!!

Rx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Amanda it was good to talk today 

Ruthie hope those baby asprin work  Where do you get them and as Amanda says should I be taking them?

lots of love to everyone 

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone has had a better day than me.

Well this afternoon, I went to worcester for a meeting (about 45 minute drive from me), where I just sat and listened and was bored. Then going to my DH nan's (as going to take her shopping at Tesco's tonight) I got stopped by the police, as I had a faulty headlamp, he gave me a telling off and a warning and I have to fix the headlamp ASAP, the garage has to fill this form in the policeman gave me and if I don't send the form back to say the headlamp has been fixed within 2 weeks then I will have to pay a fine.

Went to Tesco's with Nan, came to the checkout to find I forgot to put my credit card back in my bag as took it out to take it to Spain with us, I know where exactly where my card is and it is in the passport holder, and guess where the passport holder is, yes in Germany where my DH is on a management course. So I did not have enough money in my purse. Luckily I knew I had some money in the car, asked if I could leave my shopping in the trolley at the checkout, looked up at what number the checkout was and yes youv'e guessed it, it was number 13. 

Anyway got the moneyfrom the car, paid for my shopping and the checkout woman said have you got a clubcard and I just looked at her and said its in the car still, I forgot to pick that up aswell.

Nightmare day !!!!!!

Anyway our friend who is a car mechanic has come round and just left (after a couple of hours chatting) to fix my car. Lets hope he remembers to bring that form back for me to send to a specific address.

Lets hope tommorrow is a brighter day !!!!!!

Hope everyone is well

See Ya

Sonia xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya ladies...

Sonia ~ Sorry your having a poo day!!!! hope it gets better!   

Amanda & Rachel ~ I am having second thoughts about the aspirin now as I have been reading it may not be a good idea to take without being prescribed it!!!! it really should come from your doctor as it can only help in one type of mc cause... soooooo confused now!! I have been taking it for two weeks!!!  

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !

x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

p.s I want to test really bad!!!!!!    Also I'm on CD23 and I have just wiped and there was a small spot of pink blood! ( sorry tmi ) and I have a slight crampy feeling? there is no way AF can come as I have never never been this early! could it be implantation?


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ruthie 

When I was pregnant with my first dd I had exactly that small amout of pink blood about the exact same time.  wow it sounds really positive hun defo like implantation and just about the right time for it as well 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi my day from yesterday got even worse. Today I was going to do an assessment on making a snack with some ladies who have dementia (I am an Occupational Therapist) so last night bought all the sandwich making items (from Tesco's) for todays assessment, what did I do I only left them in the car last night, the car that our mechanic friend took away to fix the headlight (after getting stopped by the police last night). I was so peeved. Anyway, one of the cooks came to the rescue and provided me with some sandwich making items so I could carry on with the assessment.

I have just had my acupuncture, made some home made soup with lots of organic vegetables in it. 

Feeling very tired now.

Had a bit of a shock with car bill, the police man told me for a new headlamp it would only cost a few quid, well I have just recieved the bill and other bits to the lamp needed to be fixed too  - the car bill came to £160. - ouch !!!!!!!!

  Hope everyone is well

  See ya

Sonia xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

evening all 

where are you all today? Ruthie did you read my earlier post?  Sounds good hun    

Amanda how are you today?

Well I am still driving myself abit nutty as AF STILL has not arrived.  What is going on 5 days late now its not like me.  I will wait until Fri and if she has still not come by then I will buy a test and try again.  But I do have a backache this evening so I imagine that she is on the way.  I don't normally have symptoms of AF arriving she comes and then I get pain in my stomach but nothing really bad.  My temp has been really high all day and I am still being slightly gassy(really gassy actually but it sounds better saying slightly)  I just took it now and its 37.26.

Well I shall stop rambling on and wish you all a lovely evening 

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!!

how are we today

ive been a lady wot lunches today which was fab!!

hi ruthie! how are you?? i have been reading your diary and it def sounds likke it could be implantation bleeding.. they say that it usually happens between days 5 to 12 dpo so it sounds good for you.       
ive also been reading up about the baby aspirin and it does say to get prescribed from the dr.. it supposed to be good in the short term for ov and helps if your blood is too thick...i wouldnt worry too much though hun xxx

hi rachel!! omghun this all sounds v v good for you too!!!             go and put me out of my misery and do another test!!!!

hi sonia!! hope that you have a better few days... those sort of days are the kind that make you wish you'd stayed in bed!! my cure for everything is chocolate hun!! and vino... prn amounts of both.


well ladies... im RAMPANT tonight... it's sods law.. nowhere near the right time of the mth and all i can think about is      and then as soon as its that time id much rather have a   whats wrong with me!!!!

amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies....

Thanks Amanda I hope it's good news!!   Lordy poor DH! he sounds like he's in for it tonight!   te he

Rachel ~ Aw thanks hun I did you get your post and it's made me feel positive! I'm just scared to get me hopes up! 

Crazybabe ~ thanks for your pm hun have sent one back  

Sam ~ are you away?? I'm so confused!!!!! any thoughts on wedding??  

Hi to anyone I've missed!!

Well I have had no more bleeding! only that one off light spot at 12pm today!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let it be the a good sign!!             

Rxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ruthie!! i so hope it's good news for you.. we need some bfp's on here dont we? to give us some hope. i have got a date for my lap n dye, 28th jan.. the day before my birthday!!! lol.. im trying not to try (if that makes sense) and just have sex for fun and love!! me and dp have had a slight falling out as he called me by his ex's name.. im tempted to inject something nasty into his man bits!!! lol


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok so much for trying not to try!! ive just been on ebay and bought some pre-seed!! im mad   

amanda


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sonia ~ I hope tomorrow is better for you hun, surely can't get worse!

Sam ~ (new name 'over the moon') Congratulations on your







. So excited for you hun. We're doing really well for weddings on this thread this year.

MissyB ~ I'm pants at trying not to try as well. Not really something that you can put out of your head as easily as you think is it?

Ruthie ~ Got everything crossed for us both this weekend. Don't have any strong feelings one way or the other this month. Temps have been everywhere, not completely convinced I even ov'd. Only possible symptom is that I'm shattered. (mentioned this to Rich and he said that if that's the case I must have been pregnant for about 2 years!!! as I'm always tired)

Rachel ~ Hope we can get a hatrick this weekend, a trio of BFPs would be great.

LizzyM ~ WHERE ARE YOU? Are you out there somewhere?

Hi to everyone else.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys 

can you get that on ebay OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well it worked for LizzyM I remember reading her diary and she got pg on the first month of using that stuff it must be worth a try  

Hey Amanda my DH has called me by ex's name before  We had been together about two years at the time and it really upset me.  However we have been together 10years+ now and when they speak on the phone he has called her by my name!!! I don't think they can help it they are men after all.  A LITTLE BIT DIPPY    to put it politely.

By the way still no AF

Love you all lots

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kerry!!! i thought everybody had abandoned me to watch the footy!! im know it is so hard not to try.. i'd like to detacth my  mind from my body for a couple of months!!

hi rachel!! how you doing honey?? ive got fingers toes and vital organs crossed for you hun!!! ps wot sort of punishment shall i think up for dp!! 

i have added some bits on the secondary thread about what inconsiderate people say to those who are struggling with if.. please read it and add to it!! i re-read mine and i sound like a mad woman!!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well punishment I would leave it a day or two and then dress up really sexy and cook a lovely dinner and have a great time have a little wine etc and then at the last minute become really ill stomach pains or something and go up stairs put on your pj's and read a book.

Don't forget to moan in pain. You could even ask for a foot rub.

I promise that will make you feel better     

How bad am I 

Just a thought

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!! you are so     i love it!!!!

i forgot to say you can get the pre-seed on ebay.. there are a few sellers from the uk.. i doubt you'll need it though hun    

did you have a look at the secondary thread its quite therapeutic to rant!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes had a look and I have a few that I promise I will add not now though as DH is hanging around and trying to have chats and I need to concentrate for that.  Yours was a good old fashioned rant I am proud of you 

I am very evil aren't I    

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee.. well id better log off as thwe footy is over and dp is depressed!!!


chat tomorrow!!! mwah and nite


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good night babe


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls!!!

Just gonna be a quick one as the hotel internet is very slow!! 

Ruthie~ I wouldn't worry about the asprin.... it will do u no harm and many people take it anyway even when not trying to concieve! I'm in inverness at the moment for SIL & BIL's wedding!! Gonna be here till monday. It's very wet and cold, but as yet no snow   was really hopeing to get some lovely slow   The spotting sounds good hunny, please don't give up with the asprin just yet i have a    feeling about it   

Rach~ Sorry af is misbehaving for you hunny   may be worth going to the doc's if she doesn't turn up by monday?? 

Kerry~ Yes i'll have to change my name now      

Lizzy~ Thank you soooooo much for the pm hunny bunch   

Well just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU to everyone who has sent their best wishes and congratulations on my engagement   It really does mean the world to me girls     I know i've missed a few of you out but as u can imagine it's very hectic here at the mo getting ready for the wedding ect on sat (not mine if anyone is just skimming through... SIL's!! ) 
Will upload a pic of the ring for LizzyM as requested   and anyone else who wants to see it, you'll have to wait for a day or so though as it's tricky here trying to do it with this crappy net connection   

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Sam ~ Inverness ay, are the getting wed in castle? Are you getting any ideas about you big day? dates, venues? oooo I luuuuuurrrrrv weddings!!!  Missed you on here!!!   

Amanda ~ Naughty Dh!   But like you say they are only men after all!  

Rachel ~ Still no AF? I sooo hope that's a good sign!!    when are you planning on testing again? I've forgot if you have already said this but are you going to get a blood test from GP's?

Kerry ~ Hiya lady!!   so are you testing this weekend to? I'm going to wait to see if AF shows up on Sunday and if not test Monday! as I'v been late before! I hope it's a BFP for both of us!!!               

Crazybabe, LizzyM, LizzyB, Kate, Specialmum hope you are all well?   

Well nothing else much to report from me except for what I've just put on the diary! but after the one off spot of pink I'm trying to stay positive!!!

R xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone,
sorry about not keepin up with everyone and my diary but ive had terrible flu and suffering bad with miragrains (?) and pains around my nose.

Well we are just waiting to see now, i think its day 25 but not sure..which would make that only 3dpo!
Had no signs other than the boobs still nice and full!!

Hoping this flu goes soon and i can catch up with u all!!

big hugs xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Hi SAM glad you are having a nice time and hope you get some snow 

Hi Ruthie all sounds positive the weekend is not far away 

Sorry you are feeling so rubbish specialmum 

Amanda how are you? Have you forgiven DP yet?

Well this afternoon I went to the toilet and when I wiped I had a small amount of brown (really small) brown blood so I did some internal wiping (sorry tmi) and there was a small amount up there but now it's gone.  I have had cramping in my tummy and a sharp pain on my left hand side which lasted for a few Min's.  I think AF is on her way this evening and this is the start of it.

I will update later

Rachelxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hello ladies!! ive been dreadful!! a lady wot lunches 2 days on the trott!! tee hee.. 

hi rachel... any news i hope that you are wrong and that af isnt starting honey!! dp no longer in the doghouse!! tee hee.. had fab make up u know what and im at peace with the world!!! lol xx

hi sam hope you are well honey and that you have a fab time away!

hi ruthie how are you sweetheart?? fingers crossed for you    

hi specialmum will be following your progress hun xx

nowt to say from me really.. too early for the 2ww and im trying not to try too hard this mth (easier said that done!)

well guys.. hope you are all well.

amanda xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Ooooh, I'm getting quietly excited.

Have been feeling a little nauseous today and have had acupuncture and acupuncturist felt all signs were good in terms of energy flow etc. Been here so many times before though so trying to keep feet on the floor.

Ruthie ~ I should test sunday but am also thinking of delaying so to be sure.

Sam ~ Enjoy wedding my dear.

Sorry for short post but I am being summoned to make tea for dh and and f-i-l.

Spk soon, love Kerry xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

How are you all today, i'm fine, 3 days to go til test day.  Still got upset tummy from the antibiotics, but doc said i can stop them now so hopefully it will be better soon, i also got a script for more pesseries as hopefully i will need to carry on using them after Sunday.    

Love

crazybabe


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww crazybabe!!

hope you get better soon!!    for test date xx

where is rachel my partner in crime lol   


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

fingers crossed for u crazybabe!  i think my test date will be the 2nd dec!  ages yet lol xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oooh develops?

Just had to pop to loo and when wiping i had a very white creamy cm..thats good isnt it??  sorry if im sounding dumb but still getting a hang of all this!

So im hoping it is and that things might go well this month..the only prob is ive missed two days of met due to bad throat and not able to swallow tablet..will this be a problem and cause my hormones to unsettle??

xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Here I am  

Just been having a set two with 7 year old she is becoming very cheeky in her old age and I really want to get things right as a parent so have had to be a little tough and send her to bed without a story.  Of course felt really bad after telling her off and went to her room and kissed her a million times and hugged her silly.  I feel really bad.  Telling them off and making them understand right from wrong is a big part of being a parent,  so why do I find it so hard : Poor little thing having to go to bed without a story.  What a mean mummy.

Anyway still no Af have been on serious knicker watch and nothing.  Me thinks me is going a little crazy 

How is everyone this evening  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel!! i have no doubts whatsoever that you are a great parent... unfortunatley children dont come with a manual.. we always feel mean when we have to be tough even if it is for their own good.

omg hun i really do hope this is the mth for you... i need to have a run of bfp's on here so that i have the hope that my turn will come... i was a bad girl and havent told dp about the pre-seed!! it might come tomorrow and i'll be at work!!! lol


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm always ordering things off the internet and just when the postman comes pete comes home and I get caught.

I don't stop doing it though 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

tee hee!!   ive got rsi again now lol!!

when r you going to test again hun

did you read the secondary thread?? its under pands thread on annoying things people say when your ttc (or something like that)

well next weekend it will be time for me to ov again (or there abouts) i cant believe it.. it just feels like 1 mth merges into the next!



amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh and by the way I was meaning to say that the only hope that I have left is that I ovulated really late despite what the opk said and the brown blood was implantation.  But that would only happen to someone else and I will probably come on in the morning.  It's hard not to give yourself hope right up until the last minute isn't it. The waiting is not doing me any good though 

Glad to hear you and DP had a nice time 

Keep that up and you be doing fine.  Are you going to tell him about the pre seed or are you just going to pop it in and he will think you are super turned on.  tee hee.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Rsi right back at you babe


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

(dp wondering what im chuckling at!) im not sure if i could be that subtle... knowing me i'd sneeze and he'd get power showered across the bedroom!!! lol i dont know whats wrong with me though because im super   at the mo!!

dont give up hope hun...it could be implantation. it aint over till its over... i know what you mean though xx


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yay we're twins again!!!

btw dp said that the camping idea sounds fab so thats good xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Great I'll look forward to it  

You might have to have on of the farmers caravans though as they are more comfortable for pregnant people 

Right I am off to bed now as today I have been feeling so tired and I have pulled my neck which is very painfull.  I also have a rather large spot up my nose. (just thought you would like to know that) Its really painful.  I don't think I could get any more attractive 

Have a good evening hun speak to you tommorrow

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww hun hope you are right that by the time i make it up to u i will be with child... im also going to decend on sam and tone too!!! aw hun im sure youre gorgeous really!!! nite.. im going to coax dp away from dp and get some practice in for next week!!


nite all xx

amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Its still not easy having the internet but i am trying!!

Hope everyone is ok and good luck for anyone testing.

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys 

Well brown spotting turned out not to be AF as yet.  This morning have a very weird taste in my mouth and have just started to feel a bit sick.  Am going to have some breakfast and see if that sorts it out. This is the weirdest cycle I have ever had.  It is freezing in here as I have not lit the rayburn and my temp is still 37.18.  My AF is 7 days late today. In my diary I have said that the only poss thing it could be is that I ovulated late and yesterday was spotting. In which case it would still be to early for a positive test.  But that would be in my wildest dreams. I think I will wait the weekend and if still no AF then its doctor time.

Want to wish all of you testing this weekend lots of luck and       

Ruthie I am sure this is going to be your time  


Kerry and crazybabe good luck guys  

Good morning to everyone else you know who you are 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!!

Hiya Kate! Sorry internet is still being a bugger!  

Rachel ~ just seen your diary! Lady I hope you did ov late!!!   what was the bleed like? enough to be on the nick nacks or just on the tissue!    

Amanda ~ Hiya hun! hope you've managed to get some good   in!

SP ~ Not sure about the cm but I think it's always good to get it! and to do 'it' on the days you get it!!

Sam ~ Hope wedding is going well? plenty of free food and booze!!  

Well CRAZYBABE   KERRY   MEEEEE   lets get a lovely hatrick BFP in!!! going to do a positive dance for us all!!
                                

R xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just on the tissue and it was hardly any  

And as I just said in the post before this is going to be your month babe I can feel it     

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwww thanks Rachel love xxx 

Your month sounds good too!!!! I think that spot defo sounds like it could be implantation !!   
Maybe November is going to be the lucky month for


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope so 

I feel really ill today 

I have a bad neck and a bad headache and I am really tired and to top it all off dd's have a school disco which I am helping the first one is at 5-6 and the second for my eldest is 6-8.  I really do not want to go.  But I have said so so I must 

Speak to you all when I get back

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girls

How are you keeping hun, I was a naughty girl again today, i did a test this morning 04:45am, it was negative, i thought perhaps it would be ok to test now as my test day is on Sunday( only 2 days time), then i took my car for it's MOT and went shopping with my mum, it was BL****DY  freezing  .  I noticed I started spotting this afternoon, CD30, my normal cycle is 27/28 days, it is only a little bit and it's pink, i felt very down after noticing that, but i rang the clinic and spoke to Mrs Janet Evans, she said a lot of women get this a few days before they test is quite normal, it could be late implantation, i must still do the test on Sunday and ring them as planned with result on Monday.  I am still trying so hard to remain positive, but it is difficult.  I was told to take things easy.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi crazybabe try not to worry listen to what the lady at the clinic said it happens to lots of people and they still get a bfp.  Wishing you all the luck in the world and lots of     

Love Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies I found an internet thread which sounds interesting! Rachel and Crazybabe I hope this brings hope!  I tested last night and 6.30pm (couldn't hold out) and got a BFN  so looking on the internet for hope and found the thread below!

http://www.pregnancy-info.net/QA/answers-Survey_BFN_s_before_BFP_s/

Below is a quote I found on the above site!

"i was 20 days late for my af before i got a bfp...and i probably had taken a dozen tests ALL negative...until on my 20th day late for af i got a clear BFP almost immediatly! now i am almost 11 weeks along! "

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well that gives me hope.

You naughty girl testing 

Still no AF this morning.  I was lying on the sofa last night and my (.)(.) were so sore and itchy it was unbelievable.  I have lots of creamy cm and temp this morning was 37.09 So I am still very hopefull.  I am 8 days late today so defo a trip to the doctors on Mon is no AF by then.

I have also said before that I have pulled my neck which is so painfull I want to cry and I have woken up this morning and my glands under my neck are swollen.  So I feel pretty S$%t this morning.

Hope you all are having a better day

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

How are you, i'm feeling quite sad      i am suppose to est tomorrow, but yesterday afternoon i started spotting, so i did a test this morning i though the day before test day would be fine, it was sadly a BFN, i feel like a total failure after being so positive all the way through this cycle of treatment, it surely can't be too early to test the day before, so i will do test tomorrow (test day) but i don't feel very hopeful now, i'm still spotting.  My DH and I dont think we could go through this again, as it's to stressful and upsetting when you go through the treatment and everything goes well, then this happens, we had 3 lots of IUI last year and the 2 of them failed and 1 was a low positive which suddenly ended, perhaps we will go for adoption, my mind is just totally confused now.  Any advice.


crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi crazybabe 

I'm so sorry Hun        Lots of people have the same feelings as you when you put all your hope into something and then it fails.  But they do pick themselves back up again and keep trying and plenty of them get the results they were hoping for.  I think you should have a good chat with your DH and the clinic and take some time to think about what you want to do.  I don't have all the answers I wish I did but you are still young and I am sure that you will get your bfp soon.  It is not completely over though until the witch arrives in full and it still may be early for testing lots of people have bleeding and bfn's and go on to get a bfp.  So keep your faith for the moment and whatever happen's we are always here if you need us.

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Rachel I'm glad that gives you hope   

Crazybabe I have pm'd you   did you read the website I think It might make yuo feel better! 

Sorry for testing!   I'm so praying that I tested to early and that it will turn into a BFP and I did test at 6.30pm     

This is for all of us! and you Kerry & SP !


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon girls!! how are we today?? wot grizzly weather we are having  

hi rachel.. how are you hun?? im convinced you are pg!! god put us out of our misery!! im praying that you will get a bfp... after talking to you i think we seem v alike and it will give me hope that my turn will soon come... so far the pre-seed hasnt arrived so my secret is safe for now!!

crazybabe... fingers crossed for you hun.. i have learnt the hard way about testing too soon... it aint over till af arrives in all of her crimson glory!! if (and only if) she arrives only then should you and dh decide where you want to go from there.

ruthie... hi honey how are you?? have my fingers toes and vital organs crossed for you too !!!!

well guys im feeling old today... my daughter has just started her first af... omg!!! i just feel like maybe my time is running out.


hope you are all doing well.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Amanda 

I hope you are right   I am sooooooooooo tired and have been on the sofa all day.  I also can't stop peeing thats a good sign isn't it.  I do have a test but as I keep having to pee I don't think it would have been in there long enough.  I might do it in the morning.

Wow first AF eh is she OK about it?

I remember mine I was terrified 

How are you doing anyway?  It's nearly all systems go soon 

Oh and by the way the weather here is terrible too really cold and raining.

I will be popping on here all evening so speak to you soon.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel!

she was in floods of tears saying she wasnt ready for it and she was distraught.. bless her xx

do the test in the am... it will be more concerntrated and have higher amounts of hcg. you must be pg hun! yes next sunday i should be ov'ing or there abouts.. i cant believe im back to all of that again!! it has gone quickly which is good..i keep wondering whether my lap n dye will show that my tubes are tied and that all of this 2ww each mth will be for nothing.. does that make sense 

anyway, im waffling.


hope ur ok hun


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think any young girl is ready poor thing.  Give her a big hug from me 

I know all the signs are pointing towards it but I really don't belive that I will be! 

Yes it has gone really quickly I can't believe it is nearly that time for you again.  The pre seed will do the trick this time.   

So you haven't told dp about it yet then?

Rachel


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

eak I just brought a clearblue digital .... should I test in the am or wait till Monday? I am going                             

Hi Amanda Aw bless your DD x I hope she feels better now x  

Rachel ~ After reading that other thread I think you could defo be pg!  

Crazybabe ~ how are you feeling now? I think Amanda is right and you should wait until AF arrives full flow before decideding x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ruthie do it do it do it do it for me, my pea wants a friend hun!!

                              

Come on ladies,           for you all

x x x x x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i will give her a hug, she is especially gutted as she has worked out that af is going to arrive just before xmas!!! 

come on hun... be positive... this is your month!!!    

you know you were looking at susie and ang's joint diary? well susie got a bfp today!!!! omg!!! i bet she is over the moon.. it's your turn hun xx

i didnt tell him about the pre-seed but more because i didnt know how to... im trying to appear less psychotic this mth!! col has his best friend coming over tonite so no doubt their will be lots of drinking etc.. and it will be fab to relax!!


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

ok Im gonna hang on till see if AF arrives Sunday and if not maybe test Monday!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Only two more sleeps ruthie you can do it


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!

wow lots going on here:

Ruthie~Good luck hun, fingers crossed for u! Do let us know what happens xx

Fabizzy ~ Wow lots of positive things happening hun, so lots of luck! xx

Lizzym ~ Bump looking good! hope theres some more BFP's to join u soon!

Hi to everyone else, very cold here today!

Well i have felt crampy today, bachache...boobs are swollen and rounded, so god knows whats happening! Flu is going but still not in the mood for much food and tummy has bloated.  Feeling fairly snappy today also.

Hubby and i have been trying out this positive thinking...so now we rub my tummy and say about how healthy i am and how our babies are there waiting for us and things like that.

The other night i had a dream, it was next christmas day we were at my mums and i was staring out to TWO car seats with Two baby boys in little christmas babygros!  YAY! lol  lovely dream! and when i told hubby we started to think what we would call them and we came up with Charlie and Toby!  We have always liked the name Beatrix for a girl. 


So lots of                to us all on here!!!

xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the lovely messages and kind support you have all given me, but the spotting has got worse, its a bit like what i get at the start of my AF, only it's a pinky/ light red colour, only a bit on S Towel but more when i wipe (sorry TMI) so i don't think it has worked yet again, i will still do the Test tomorrow, but i'm not building up any hopes now, as i did last week i was feeling so positive, but all that gone.

Take care all, i will let you all know.

love

crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Girls I need help 

Just did another test and it was bfn.  I am starting to think that there is something else wrong with me.

I have never been this late before,  I do have really swollen glands around my neck and a sore throat.  Could being ill stop me from having my period.  I just don't understand.  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning Rachel    sorry you are still stuck in Limbo,
I would get an apt at the Doctors asap just to help put your mind at rest  I really hope it's just late ov and implantation and you are pg xx 

still no sings of AF for me but she has been know to make it to 28 days before now so not going wild yet   wondering if I have had really late ov and maybe the pink spot was ov bleed? has anyone ever heard of this?  only thinking about it because of the neg test I got on Thurs....

Crazybabe   sorry this month is upsetting x always here for you  

SpecialMum ~ your dreams sound full on to! Your symptoms are loooooooking good!!   

Hi to Amanda, Kerry , Kate, Lizzy


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Ruthie 

So I have never heard of an ov bleed is there one?  I doubt it was that for you though you showed classic symptoms of implantation hun   

When you have got a bfp before has it been straight away?  I think the test you did the other day was too soon.

I really hope that in the morning I come on here and see a bfp from you hunny 

Yes I am off to the doc in the morning and will let you all know the outcome.

How are you today crazybabe 

Morning Amanda   Did you have too much to drink last night  or are you ok?

Hello to everyone else 

Am off to ponder some more

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Rachel, I'm not 100% sure about ov bleed but it's something that I have read about on the internet! so you never know... but I really hope it's IB... I'm so scared to test tomorrow in case it's bad news and it gets me down!!  but we shall soon see!   make sure you have a relaxing day today lady


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Rachel is in another interesting article I found on the net

http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/missed-period.html

R xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies .i see the crazyness is still around...

fabizzy,ruth-yes you can spot at ov and at any time around in your cycle.it doesnt matter what colour either.i think you ladies need to sit it out.stress and illness can both unsettle your cycle as very as delay ovulation.wishing you ladies lots of luck


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you for your very wise advice wishing4miracle xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, well im 7 days post Ovulation now!  im praying that theres alittle beanie making going on lol

Really trying to focus on positive thinking and well im just trying to keep positive and calm myself   

ive written my diary with all my strange crazy symptoms lol  Im sure people read it and go      

Right well as theres a chance im babymaking i have had stricted rules that im not to cook, clean up or lift anything heavy!  and they thought it was just women that went abit   during the 2ww!    But gotta love him!

Told my mum about my dream and the names we liked and she is all pleased so thats good!  

Well i hope u are all ok and injoying ur weekends!  big hugs xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening All 

Just wondering if anyone was around have just stopped for the day, well kids are still up but have fed and watered everyone and all I have to do is bath in an hour or so.

Ruthie I have done some reading on the internet today and have read about loads of girlie's who have had late bfp's I went to google and typed in late bfp's and tonns came up.  Have a look.

Have you resisted the pee stick today  I hope so 

Hey specialmum nice not having to do much take advantage of it I would.

Where are you Crazy babe want to know that you are OK 

Hello Amanda are you there

Well I am here if you all want to chat if not then I will have to chat to myself  


Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachel

Thanks for the lovely message, unfortunately i tested this morning and got a BFN which i expected as the bleeding turned into more like AF late last night, I am devastated but maybe it weren't meant to be.

We will try again, but we will prob have to pay now as we had the last treatment on the NHS and they only allow one i think, we can't really afford it as its very expensive isn't it, but if we don't give it another go, I would be wondering, What if.  I wish someone could tell us that if we had treatment done in a particular clinic and paid  and they could guarantee a successful outcome we would pay thousands to have our family, but nobody can tell us that and it's just all a big risk.  We have had our treatment at CARU (IVF Wales) i would like to continue there as i know all the nurses etc personally now and they now all what gone on with my notes etc, but also the treatment there is expensive and we had thought of using a Egg Sharing scheme where i get the chance to help others with me eggs and we get the treatment at a high discounted rate, but i don't think CARU (IVF Wales) does that, i know The Londons Womens clinic in Cardiff does, but i dont  know what their live bith sucess rate are. If I knew it weren't going to work, I would proceed with adoption ASAP

Anyway, enough about me, how are you feeling.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry hun   

Listen you will get your bfp I know it all you have to do is be strong and have faith and one day it will happen.  I believe everything happens for a reason and It just wasn't the right time for you bubs to come along yet.  What you have to do right now is look after yourself.  Have a glass of wine or two and tommorrow pick yourself up and look to the future.  I wish I could give you a hug but the best I can do is                    I hope that helps if only a little.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi crazybabe, just wanted to say how sorry i am for your BFN, also i am currently an egg sharer at the LWC cardiff and i have never regretted any of my cycles it really is an option worth thinking about! good luck with whatever you decide love jo xxx P.S im having egg collection tomorrow and im absolutely bricking it!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Joanne

Just want to wish you all the luck in the world for your EC tomorrow, it doesn't hurt hun, the worst part is when they put the needle thing into your arm, ready for the sedation, but thats just like a normal blood test, don't worry you'll be fine.

Let me know how you get on.

How much did you have to pay for Egg Sharing in LWC cardiff, do they do all the treatment there, scans, bloods EC and ET or do you have to go to Swansea, whats their sucess rates like.  Sorry for all the questions, just need to get off on the right foot.

love

crazybabe


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

what a fool I am I tested this eve and got a BFN why can't I seem to wait till the first wee of the day!!! I'm like a child in a sweet shop!         Going to try so hard to leave it now and see what happens...... WHY DID I GET THAT LIGHT PINK BLEED FOUR DAYS AGO FOR IT TO BE A BFN!

Sorry for lack of personal's x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi crazybabe, thanks for your good luck wishes hun! im not scared about the pain of ec as this will be my 5th one im just petrified of the outcome! this is going to be my last tx so i just feel desperate this time, all my cycles have been text book with the right amount of eggs fertilization etc, its just they don't implant, im really hoping though that because i had my tubes removed in july that this time it will finally work!
LWC are great you have everything done at the clinic in cardiff accept for ec and et you have to go to either swansea or london, i personally prefer london as i found swansea very much like a conveyer belt! i don't really know what there sucess rates are like on paper but they have a lot of new baby pics up on the wall, and i know on my last cycle 7 out of the 10 women that were being treated the same day as me ended up with BFP's! if you need any more info i would be glad to help hun love jo xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ruthie 

I completely missed your post have just seen it.  STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS 

It is still early days.

What CD and time of day did you get your bfp last time.

If you had that IB only the other day it might be to early to show.

I know what you mean though about child in a sweet shop I'm just the same.

Leave it until Tues maybe and then test again.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ruthie


I was just wondering, i have to ring IVF Wales tomorrow with my result and i would feel better if they would do a blood test for me, because i don't know why but even though i'm bleeding and got a BFN today, i am still a bit positive, I wonder if the bleeding is the Embryo comming away and the other still there, but would it show up as a BFN if that was the case.

Please HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

love
crazybabe


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Crazybabe that could be the case get a blood test because you never know 

Rachelxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda where are you tonight 

Slacking is not aloud  

Rachelxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

More to the point where is anyone tonight


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi
I'm here..never been on this board before though. Does testers mean you have to be in th middle of tx, or just useless old naturally like me??   

Nikki

Update: stupid me, just read the title of the board......


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

You are in the right place hun


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi sam sorry couldn't say much in last post as dh was in room.  We are a great bunch of girls who are all doing the same as you. come and join us and have chat or a rant or anything you want.

Have to go to bed now as Dh is demanding it.

But will chat tommorrow

Rachelxxxxxxxx

Sorry I called you sam   hello Nikki


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Rachel I got my +'s last time on CD26 and CD27 but today is day 27 and I tested this morning with clearblue digital and got a lovely 'not pregnant' ... and I think af is on her away as a little spot of brown was there to.... I'm so P  d off!
sorry to rant...

Crazybabe I would definitely get a blood test done! I'm going to stay positive for you xxx   

Welcome to the newbies Onlysam &  joann7164     

R xxx

update - AF is here


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So sorry Ruthie 

Has Af actually arrived?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Ruthie~        I'm so sorry hunny   i was so sure that this was gonna be ur month   i will give u a pm later on hunny as it's a little tricky at the moment. 

Crazybabe~ again       so sorry that the evil old cow turned up hunny, i think that u have just gone through my worst fear.... that when ttc with tx u seem to pin so much on it, if it's a BFN i really don't know how i'd cope   

Rach~ How did the doc's appt go 

Well i'm just at a little b&b at the mo in the midlands..... gotta leave in a mo to make the other 7 hours of the drive home   really not looking forward to it!! BUT the wedding was fab   it went really really well.... for those of u who are on my ******** i'll put some pics on there later for u all to have a nose at   Right really gotta run.......
Big hello though to Amanda, nikki, and jo  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi SAM 

Glad to hear you had a nice time away 

I haven't been to the doctors yet as they can't fit me in until the middle of the week so I will have to keep on waiting.

No sign of b l o o d y AF yet though its driving me mad.

I feel really ill tired and fed up.  It's getting harder to carry on with normal everyday things when all I can think about is this.

There have been quite a few bfp's on the different threads which is giving me hope 

Well nice to have you back enjoy your drive 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!!

sorry i have abandoned you.. we have had a manic w.end.... sunday cols best friend tom came to stay so we had plenty to drink, listened to music and just chilled... im paying for it today thow... getting up early for the kids was not a pleasant experience!!!

my pre-seed came this am with 6 10mui hpt's omg im going to be unbearable again this month!!! im almost tempted to do one now.. how crazy is that i havent even ov'd yet!!!  

hi rachel... how are you honey i really want to know what is going on with you?? i bet you cant wait to find out what is going on. i really hope that it is a bfp and that there is nothing else going on. keep me posted and you know where i am if you need me.


ruthie & crazybabe.. im so sorry the b i t c h witch turned up for you.. one of these days she will 4get where we live and pass us by for 9 mths!!

hi nicky... come and join us on here.. the secondary girls ask after u too.. i think it doesnt matter whether you fit the description for the thread or not.. i think i post wherever i feel comfortable.. thats why i tend to mainly post here and on the secondary thread.. how are you doing hun


hi joann7164 good luck for your egg collection    


hope you guys are all well.

love to all.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Party girl missed you 

So the postman came how exciting 

I'm still in lala land and no closer to an answer 

As you know I got a bfn yesterday 

Am OK though as you can't let it get you down can you.

I am baking 76 fairy cakes at the moment as dd and her friend have decided to have a cake sale for charity at school tommorrow and me and her friends mum have to bake enough cakes for the whole school to buy and they want them to be able to buy at least two each.  Bless.  the kitchen is a real mess but they are happily decorating them so I suppose it's good if they are happy. must go and check cakes in oven.

Back in a mo

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi babes!! i missed you too... it's been so difficult as i have wanted to know what has been going on with you and thought it would be rude to get the laptop out... but the boys are playing soccer on the xbox so tee hee they havent even really noticed im on here!! lol... ive read your diary and im still very hopeful for you.. dont forget the link that ruthie left.. when it comes to bfp's there are no hard and fast rules about how they come about...please keep me posted hun... im on a ld tomorrow but i will check on here wed.

76 fairy cakes!! blimey.. martha stewart mark 2!!! sounds like happy chaos at yours!! 

im dying to go upstairs and try one of the tests.. i dont know what madness possesses me over ttc... im always hoping.. you know ok so af came.. it might be heavy implantation bleeding!! god how sad am i?? im trying not to try this mth and yet i need to leave my brain somewhere.. a kind of left luggage for brains.. mainly used by men and women ttc!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just having them in the house is so tempting isn't it and yes I have thought that before about the implantation bleed so you are not alone  

I have finished the cakes now and I hope the dogs in the dogs home that the money is going to are happy and that they write me a letter and paw print it to say thanks   

Do not do the tests though babe as you will need them for obsessive testing on the tww     Only joking you are going to be a good girl this month  

How is your dd have things settled down with her and her AF?

Ruthie how are you babe   

Hello to crazybabe and specialmum and to the newbies hope to speak you soon 

If I have missed anyone I am truly sorry as I have a brain like a sieve and not many cells in it 


Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello  

Well i didnt take things easy last night (spent most the evening re-arranging bedroom) so now i have my burtitus (?) back in my hip and its killing!
Other than that ive had abit of a funny tummy today but put that down to met, breasts are still large lol  But nothing major to report as the pain in my hip is enough!  

Im 8dpo, so hoping things are really working hard down there!

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel i will try not to be soooooo psycho this 2ww. im sure the dogs will be mucho greatful for your hard work!!!

hi specialmum! hope your back and hips feel better soon.. all that re-arranging sounds far too much like hard work!!

mwah

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yes it was but needed doing!  
Thanks hun i hope it settles soon too as ive just gotten over the flu so i would like to be well atleast 1 week b4 christmas lol

god im really crampy! and this met seems to have set my tum off today as ive had lots of loo visits  
i feel like af is sure to come but the way i feel now it could be due tom which is early!  im hoping its just implantation cramping  

Discussed names today. dont know why but did lol  Came up with Charlie and Toby for boys and Beatrix and charlotte for girls ~ We are hoping for twins can u tell   

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry cannot keep up with u lot!

Not much with me really. My friends 17 yr old daughter had her baby girl yesterday i think it was. Feel ok about it i guess. Cant wait for a cuddle.

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick fleeting visit girls.

Sorry to hear of yet more AF attacks on this thread. I have one more to add I'm afraid. 2 days late, the evil witch toying with my emotions again. Not full flow yet, just spotting. Have eaten loads of comfort food and now feel completely bloated, at least I look PG!!!!

Will be back with personals tomorrow. Take care everyone, Love Kerry xx PS V. proud of myself, no tears, yet!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well girls it's defo a bfn for me as Af has arrived 11 days late   

Went to boots and bought cb digital and weed on the test and then wiped and before the result could come up there she was.

Am going to go to the doctors anyway to get the ball rolling on bloods etc

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone...Sorry to hear the af turned up for you Rachel and kerry    .

Im feeling very moody and snappy so im guessing its going to hit me next!!          

Getting lots of af like cramping in pelvis and just now getting sharp hot pain in right ovary..sure im going   but atleast im feeling something happening down there  

Take care everyone  xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww rachel im sooooo sorry... i was convinced that this was your mth!!! what on earth has your body been up to the b i t c h witch is truly evil and really picks her moments to appear. i had the same as you.. as i was sat on the loo after doing my peestick the witch arrived!! it's like a double whammy!!           from me hun.. if you need a chat you know where i am.. might give you a ring anyway just to see if you are ok.

hi specialmum... hope your wrong hun and that af doesnt arrive.

sorry kerry too....wot are we like lol xx 

all i want for xmas is a      and for my ff's to get their bfp... im feeling a bit negative because for me there always seems to be an obstacle... if it doesnt happen in dec or jan then i have my lap n dye and then that will prob takes a couple of mths to heal and thats if all is ok!!

anyway, enough negativity from me!! (im feeling poorly today so thats prob why im soooo grumpy!)


love to all xx


amanda


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh amanda hun big big hugs!!  This always happens to me too as soon as i see that - sign its like my body sends a signal to say right come on she is at her lowest bring it on! ARRRRGGGHHHH

I too wish we all have an extra something to smile about at christmas! 

Sending u all a big hug and lots of         

   

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Really sorry rach     good on u though for getting everything moving with the bloods ect   

Well i'm back now.... will take me a little while to catch up properly so gonna leave it short and sweet today 

sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks specialmum!! your message was really sweet.. iit did remind me that it's fine for me to wallow but im not alone.. im not the only one who would love a bfp.. there have been people on here who have been trying way longer than me. xx

welcome back sam!!!! ive missed you hun. how is tone?? 

hi rachel...glad you are ok hun and have got a game plan worked out. xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Amanda its this site that has helped me through some pretty rough days!  The people on here are all amazing!!  You keep your head held high hun, it will happen for u!  

Hi Sam ~ So good to have u back! xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah thanx for the welcome home girlies     

Amanda~ Tone's good ta, just getting some idears for the big day now!!! He's got another 2 wks to wait for the rest of his chromasone results.

SM~ Couldn't of said it better myself, this site is such a help!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks again sm... another sweet msg. xx  

sam.. tone has 2 weeks.. is he nervous about it all?? then what next for you guys??


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening all 

Welcome back SAM 

Hi specialmum 

Thanks for the call earlier Amanda is nice to have someone to care and chat too 

Well girls I feel like poo and really tired and tummy is hurting.  DD is going to a play rehearsal tonight as she is going to be at the hall for cornwall on sunday night with her school singing christmassy things etc and she is not going to be home until 8.45!!!! She is only 7 and has a better social life than me 

So I have to try and put little dd to bed on her own (it will be a struggle I am not looking forward to it)

I think a nice glass of chardonnay is in order this evening.

Be back later 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Rachel...Good luck hun with DD and enjoy ur wine!

Im currently on ebay watching to see if i have sold something~ Just watchers at mo so im praying for a bidding war in the last hr lol

Not much happening with me, burtitis is easing tonight thank god and im still suffering with heartburn. 

Cant believe its going to be December in a few days...but cant wait till christmas! xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ebay is fun isn't it I always go on and buy things I shouldn't  The last item I won was a dresser in Devon dh wasn't happy when we had to go and pick it up But we had a nice day out. 

Take gaviscon I always find that helps with heartburn and it's safe on the tww.

I bought my first two Xmas presents today for my dd's and an advent calender which is now up on top of the piano so it is starting to feel a little christmassy here.

Have a good evening

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry not been on ladies x I took this cycle BFN really hard x   

So sorry AF turned up Rachel and Kerry x   Really would have loved for a BFP on this thread!! It will happen for us all soon I hold on to that x 

SP ~ sending you loads of positive vibes for this month!   

Amanda ~ Is your Lap and Dye in Feb? I had mine Sept 06 started trying in Oct/Nov 06 and got PG in Jan 07! so it can get things flowing!  x   

Sam ~ Hiya!!!! welcome back! glad the wedding went well x x Missed you!!! How are you?

Well we have our consultant on Thurs so need to write a list of questions to ask... he is an amazing man the very same one who freed up my remaining tube! We are thinking about IUI but need to find out if it is suitable for us? Were willing to pay!! 

R xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies....

how are we doing?? i feel snotty & grotty still but much better after having a long sleep... i must've needed it.

hi rachel... of course i care hun!! thats why i rang.. thought about how i felt when the wicked witch arrived and thought that you might need to have a rant or a shoulder to cry on.. as it happens though you sounded really upbeat and maybe like you said the run up to af was worse than getting af.. i like speaking to you your as mad as i am and thats always good!!

hi ruthie...    it doesnt get any easier does it hun? you know im always here if you need to rant, cry   (of which i do an awful lot!!) you can pm me or i can pm you my mobi if you want to chat... the only good thing is that we all know how you feel and so what we say isnt empty.. we are there with you. thank you for the encouragement re the lap n dye.. mine is jan 28th the day before my b'day!! im just hoping that all will go ok and that maybe it will get things going.. if the tubes are blocked im not sure what my options are and if we can afford them!!


hi specialmum glad your feeling a bit better. xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ruthie ~ Sent u some bubbles hun xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Ruthie sorry you are feeling so bad  Glad you are back 

Have you noticed the specialmum has made me you and Amanda into triplets 

Thanks specialmum 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats ok!  Im praying for u all and hope that u will be celcbrating BFP's together very soon!!! xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you lovely ladies for your loveliness x 

SP ~ sent you some lovely bubbles right back  
Rachel ~ Ahhh nice being matching! x   good to be back must stay strong x

Amanda ~ thanks hun x at chat some time would be nice from ladies who understand x think I'm going to find out about my local mc group and maybe meet up with them x so hard sometimes have been feeling so annoyed at myself for getting so carried away.. I went through 5!!!! tests! yes 5! what a freak!!!! and I came on spot on! not even an hour late!   I just want it so bad to be a mum... I can feel the pain in my heart x I should be a mum to 3 little angles by now! (although technically only two would be possible)... I still keep the scan we got of our baby beans heart beat in a little shoe box   I may buy a nicer box to keep it all in along with apt cards etc x

Loads of love to you all
R xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi again!! yay we are triplets!!! i have blown sm some bubbles so come on girls only 400 to go and then we are quads!!

hi rachel... how is the wine going down?? 

hi ruthie.. i have pm'd you hun. i do understand how you feel. having 2 mc's myself i know how you feel.. i promise you it does get easier even though it never fully goes away... i think having a special box is a great idea. the whole 2ww thing makes us all crazy. i feel that im quite a sensible person but the 2ww turns me into a fruit loop!! even when ive come on im still hoping that it might be implantation bleeding even though ive had a bfn etc!!! ive taken tests apart and held them to the light just to make sure that it is definatley a bfn... ive done so many more crazy things that im too embarassed to mention... you know you are amongst friends on here and no matter what you do or how c r a p you feel we will understand... i think next year we should have a 2ww gathering.. what does everybody think


mwah.

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the Bubbles   

A meet would be great but im not sure how practical..being that i live in herts    But i think we should do something!

Well it looks like my thing isnt going to sell   lots of watchers but no bidders, typical!

Ruthie im so sorry u are feeling like this but i do think the little box is a great idea, something to look through and think about.  I havent experienced any pregnancy yet but i have a little keepsake box with a couple of items dh and i brought at the beginning of our journey and when i get a negative or feel lonely or down i sit looking through it and hugging the babygro!
So im here too for u    xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

sm have you tried selling your bits on here there is a bit in the index that you can sell bits.. herts isnt too far away.. if enough people were interested we could meet in the middle.. i dont know it was just an idea.

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks Amanda,  i think its agreat idea!!  Hopefully we can meet up for a hot chocolate and some retail therapy lol

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yes that sounds fab or a girly weekend at butlins!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel how did dd's xmas thingy go??



amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi ruthie I will pm you tommorrow as I know what you are going through 

Do you guys  know that about an hour ago I was in the garden and I thought maybe it would be nice if we all met up HONEST I can't believe that I came on here after putting big dd to bed and you were all discussing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPOOKY again.

I have had too much wine but am just about managing to type.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guess what?

I SOLD IT!!!!!  it was my old cooker, we got a new one when i re-decorated the kitchen.  So pleased its gone (well will be on thurs).

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel that is very spooky.. we must all be quite similar!!! esp with the too much vino... having said that i feel so pants tonite that i doubt if i can taste any vino!! might have a lemsip and brandy!!! i think it would be fab if we met up!!

hey sm!! glad you sold the cooker!!!! thank goodness for ebay! xx

hey ruthie.. are you ok?


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well done sm 

dd is back safe and sound and had a good time but informed me on arrival home that the children all know there parts but the adults in the drama group that they are doing it with need some extra practice!!!!!!!!!!!

Bless her.  Both my dd's are tucked up in my bed with about 10 toys as the only chance I had of putting Izzy to bed without emy being here was to put her in there and then tried to get Emy into her own bed and she worked out what I had done so now they are both in there.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

aaarrrrrhhhh bless her rachel, Where will u sleep?  

XXX


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aww hun glad dd is back safe and sound!! im off to spend time with dp as he has turned the xbox off!!

luv you all... catch up tomorrow xx


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

We will carry them to there own beds in a mo.  Have a good evening all  

DH is watching a programme about tree man (can't explain) but after wine feel rather loving so am also going to spend some time with him.

Lots of love guys

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys!!! where is everyone lol xx 

i am still feeling snotty & grotty!! im supposed to be doing my portfolio work and im bored already!! (hence being on here.. dp going to kick my as s if he catches me as i have promised faithfully im going to pair socks and do my homework!)

hope you guys are all ok.


amanda


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Afternoon  

Well im 10dpo and counting!  
Im feeling very crampy again around my pelvis and lower back but in a strange way im feeling contentment   yes i know the dreaded 2ww has finally hit me!!    

Dh keeps telling me how gourgeous and beautiful i am and it feels special!

Breasts are def looking alot rounder as the outer sides are getting in the way of my arms lol   and they def look like they have darkened around the nipple as i have clear circles there.....see i told u it had hit me,  

Other than that still suffering with heartburn but im sleeping wonderfully untill i awake to need the loo!

Well not long to go now..4 days till test day!!!              

Ruthie ~ How are you hun?? I hope today has brought you a happier day!

Amanda ~ Sorry to hear you are poorly hun, sod the homework and curl up with a good movie and some fav nibbles lol  

Rachel ~ Hope you got ur bed back! trees mmm? hope it was interesting and u got some     


Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

so lovin your advice sm!!! a good movie and some fave nibbles sounds ideal... ive done a bit of my homework but i have loads more to go!! that'll teach me to be so disorganised!! it sounds good for you hun this mth.. hope so anyway, we need some bfp's on here!! 2 of the girls of the secondary thread have got their bfp's.. so well deserved... one of the other girls said that they go in 3's but i doubt it'll be my turn.. as i pointed out if the supermarket is anything to go by im always in the wrong queue!!!


hi rachel... are you about?? or are you logged on but not there?? how are you feeling today??


hi to everyone else!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh dear..Amanda!  I too am hoping this month will be where i can finally go "its such a shock we have waiting for so long..." lol but i have to keep grounded as i have had some very conviencing symptoms in the past and they have all been BFN's!

So heres some      for us all!! xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

you and dh have been ttc for 7 years according to your signature... how have you kept sane?? me and dp have been trying for just over a year and its driving me    already!! 6 more years of this and i will need carting off to an asylum!!



amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes thats right, we started trying (well not using any conception) right from the start as we got engaged within 2mths!!  But what i would say is we didnt get much help or support from the nhs untill recent!  So dont panic!!!! 

We were mostly knocked back because i was a little overweight then ( i was actually the min bmi they want me to be now for treatment!) and i was young at 20yrs old and i had pcos which they really didnt know much about then.

Im now 27 and finally i got an opology from my consultant saying "i had been lost in the system"...And now they have in the past year given me hsg, metformin and the hope of clomid in jan 08!!

So even though i have been ttc for 7yrs, the nhs hasnt been helping me much untill now!  

You will see how far the nhs has come when reading other stories..most women on ff have had more treatments and investigation in 2 yrs than i lol

So chin up! It will happen for you xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

we had our first fertility appt 23rd oct.. that was after me having 3 dodgy smears and so my gp said that i shouldnt be ttc till that gets sorted... i then had to have a colposcopy & biopsy (got a letter 6 days after saying i could have adeno carcinoma of the cervix!!) i then had to go for cryocautery on my cervix... anyway, after all of that the fertility cons said that as i have 2 children from my 1st marriage we would only be entitled to clomid or met on the nhs.. the rest we'd have to pay for... dp is devastated.. anyway, hopefully we'll have some more news after the lap n dye.. have an appt with the cons 8/02/08 so hopefully we'll know where we stand... thanks for the encouragement thow hun... its a disgrace that you have had to wait for so long and have been messed around so much... hopefully from here on it's all go for you!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun, it took me along personal journey to exccept what has happened over the past 7yrs..i suffered with depression and nearly lost my dh along the way due to feeling so gulity. but luckily he thought i was too good to leave!

My weight has rocketed over the yrs due to pcos and depression but since finding this site i have gotten me back and learnt that i cant control everything! an important lessen.

I have a loving supportive dh and a great network around me, which took awhile to stop pushing them away.  But now im stronger and wiser (well sort of hehehe)

It will be our day soon!

All the best on ur journey, its not fair u have limited choices because u have children with another partner but fingers crossed u wont need them all and you and dp will be enjoying the small patter of feets soon xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you hun... hopefully you will be right... maybe soon we will all here the pitter patter of tiny feet and we'll be on a different thread asking each other for ways to survive on 2 hrs sleep!!!

i have just gone to the school to pick up dd and 4got she has knitting club!! so now i have to go back!! arrrrrggggggggghhhhhh.


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

btw i picked a ticker but i cant seem to cut and paste it... help!!!!!!!!!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi, if you go to ur profile and paste the code (bbcode) on TICKER WALL and then save...hopefully that will work xx

Sorry just nipped out and put tea on ~ having a roast so takes an hr x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening ladies x sorry I've not been on just found it hard x You know how it is!! 

Have sent out a few pm's x

SP ~ Got everything crossed for you!! (except my legs next week when BMS starts!)   

Sending out loads of positives to everyone!!    

Got the consultant in the morning!!! so hoping we can get some help out of it and that he doesn't think I am crazy and not giving the op enough time!!

Rxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ruth

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow hun, which hospital are you going to,I haven't been on here much either as I found it hard reading about BFP's even though I'm really happy for the people that got them, but I also wish that i was one of those people.

Take care of yourself, I'm always here if you need a chat ok.  

crazybabe


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sorry really rubbish with personals!!

Congrats to emilycaitlin on your BFP!!

My friends 17 yr old daughter had her baby and i had a 2 hour cuddle with her on monday which was lovely so will post some pics soon.

Kate xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone is okay

Me well I am totally peed off especially with my SIL over  bloody birthday cards and presents. 

The past couple of years has been absolutely **** for me and DH. With losing our baby when I was nearly 24 weeks pregnant and this saturday she would have been 2 years old.  As she was born on 1st december 2005 (she was concieved by 1st go at IUI) So this week is an emotional week for me and DH. 

Plus all the fertility treatments I have had, since november last year I had a further 3 IUI plus 2 IVF treatments all of which have failed. Our diagnosis is Unexplained infertility. Which I find hard to accept anyway.

So yeah, my mind is all over the place, and yeah I am not as organised this year with birthdays etc BUT do you blame me !!!

I was so upset about her comments, I have just been crying and crying all evening.

The subject began with from SIL who rang us tonight and DH spoke to her ' are you buying us xmas presents as we have bought you xmas presents because you never bought me a birthday present neither did you by her dh a card or pressie '. Well at the time of their birthdays I just had a failed IVF Treatment which totally cut me up. BUT we did ring up and say happy birthday - surely thats enough.

All it seems is she worried about if she is going to receive presents, god she makes me so angry. I better spoil my neice then this xmas otherwise she will be moaning about that, although we can't really afford to spend too much on xmas as we have to save up    4 grand for our 3rd IVF Treatment. 

She has just totally peed me off and upset me.

Am I being unreasonable ?

Anyway rant over

Thanks for listening

Sonia xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick one from me before bedtime 

Ruthie ~ Let us know how u get on and i'll be thinking of u x

Kate ~ Good to hear you had a nice cuddle and all is well with baby.

Sonia ~ Sorry to hear about ur sil, some people just dont get it and i think its totally understandable that u had other things on ur mind!  

As for me im getting werid little prickles in my pelvis, and feeling trembly    Cant wait to test, hoping i can hold out till the 2nd!

burtitus seems to have gone bad again so i dont know if its being effected by whats happening below or what but does seem to be on and off  

Big hugs and will look forward to chatting with u all tomorrow xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Kate~   i did the loadsa cuddles thing at this wedding over the weekend.... friends baby is now 7 wks and so yummy 

Ruthie~ Understand completly about needing some time away   Hope the cons appt goes well for u today    

SM~ The second isn't that long away hunny, at least the longer u hold out the more chance u have of a true result   Loads of luck sweetie     

Sonia~ I'm sorry ur still having trouble with SIL. As SM says some people just don't understand   Hope it improves   

Crazybabe~ I know what u mean about reading through other peoples BFP's..... a lot of the girls who i first met when i joined are now all getting their BFP..... girls that b4 i could have a good natter with about how unfair it was and one by one they're dropping off and getting their BFP's and although i'm over the moon for them it still stings a little...... This week has been specially hard as 4 good friends have gotten BFP. It's just that little thing in the back of my head that says..... 'your gonna be on here forever, and your never gonna get to post on the BFP announcements page!' Silly but thats what i hear sometimes 

Amanda~ How are you doing hunny?? Haven't had a good chat with you for ages!!

Rach~ Hope af isn't getting u down too much hunny   if you need more help with the ticker just pm me and i'll walk u through it  

Tam~ I'm sure u still read through so just wanted to say i love your new ******** pic!! U look hot hunny! 

LizzyM~ Where r u hunny 

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh and forgot to ask..... could u all pm me with your adresses so i can send you out xmas cards please  

Thanks sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sonia - so sorry that its coming up on the 2 year anniversary i hope we can all support u in some way.

Special mum - good luck with testing.

Sam - what u just said to crazybabe i can really relate too. Its the same on this site everyone ive met etc and talk to have all got a BFP one by one in the last 2 years and its heart breaking at times - although really happy for them its hard for us.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

kate~ i'm still here hunny bunch     Hopefully we can both go off and join the other BFP ladies soon!! And u ruthie hunny.... all 3 of us have been on here way too long now  

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sam i know! Ive been on this thread for 2 years now i think!!

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Guys 

Sorry I havn't been on.  Yesterday the fact that Af arrived hit me and had a bad day 

Feel better now and trying to organise xmas 

Hello to everyone and hope you are all ok.

Will come back on later for a chat 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies x    

Hiya Sonia!! No I don't think your being unreasonable   family can be such nightmares x want to send you huge hugs and can wait to read that you've got your BFP!! x 

Sam ~ Yes we shall get our BFP!!!!! very soon I can feel it!!! Shall PM you!

SP ~ Aw hun how you feeling today? any more symptoms! I shall take a look at your diary x  

Kate ~ Hello you! how's the house selling going? hows the new boyf? x

Rachel ~ Have pm'd you hun  

Amanda ~   How was DD knitting club?  

Crazybabe ~   Big squeeze for you   BFP are so hard aren't they xx Not only do I want it so bad for myself but I really do feel better when one of us highly deserving FF ladies get one xx 

Hi to anyone I've missed!!!    

Went to consultant today... apt was at 11.15am and we didn't get seen until 12.45!! so I was very late for work!! Was a good apt and they really put our minds at rest and stopped me from panicking! the only thing is they have told us they wont investgate MC until we have another one etc but I guess we new that  ... BUT they have said that my tube should stay in working order now forever so even though I have a reduced chance we should keep up ttc... Our chances are reduced not just from having only one tube but also that tube is not brill.... Also they have said If we are not PG by this time next year then we will be put forward for nhs IVF! so need to watch the weight!!   They even made an apt there and then so feeling more at ease... he has said no point in IUI or drugs etc and we should au-natural until then! 

Sorry to go on and on and on and on!
Rxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

What a lovely sunny day its been here!

Sam ~ No not too long now to wait and i have to say very proud of my self as its the first month that i havent done loads of silly early testing!!  Really hope it means a lovely BFP!  

Kate ~ Thanks hun, and big hugs to u too xx

Rachel ~ So sorry hun, big hugs and take care, we are here for u anytime xx  

Ruthie ~ Just updated dairy for u!   im ok actually, surprised im not going to nutts!! lol Great to hear ur appointment had some positive moves and hope things take their natural course and u wont need to worry about nhs funding!     

What HPT would you girls use??  I have some cheapies from ebay, but wondered if u recommend one?

I told hubby that i felt different this month but u can never be sure can u, just remembering to be nice and calm and relax!

proberely pop on abit later as got women collecting cooker in abit xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SP I would always buy at least one clearblue digital so it states it plain and clear no mistaking if you are PG! but failing that most pg tests are ok... remember if you ever get a line no matter how faint it means PG!

R x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun, Lets hope i get a faint or nice bright 2nd line then!  
xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for your pm's Ruthie and Amanda  I am not ignoring you just been really busy with kids and after school clubs etc.

They are in the bath now and dh has gone fishing so I must be quick.

Just to say that this Af is the worst I have had since I can remember it's so heavy and painfull and I feel like pants.

I know that you are always there for me and I treasure that.    

Thanks guys

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

ive been online but not around so i hope noone thinks ive been ignoring them!!

hi rachel.. ive pm'd you hun.. how are you feeling today?? hope you are feeling a bit better  

hi ruthie... thats fab news from the consultants appt!!   that you wont need your appt for ivf! dd knitting club was fine.. i feel like a right taxi at the mo! had to pick her up from footie practice today!!

hi sam how are you doing hun??  

hi sm.. not long to go honey!! i agree with ruthie def use clear blue... i have to admit i bought some pre-seed and got 5 free preg tests they are super early ones and i know im going to be a nightmare

hi kate.. hope you are well.. you will get your bfp one day hun.. im sure you'll have lots of fun trying with your new man!

im gearing up for another 2ww.. im hoping i wont be as much of a nightmare as i have been!!

mwah


amanda xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Rachel     couple of cycles ago I had the worst period ever   and I had to go on all fours on the bed and I was crying and rocking and DH just didn't know what to do bless him... I ended up calling my friend as she talked me through the pain... I felt like a right baby but it was bad x Hope it eases off xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Amanda! I brought pree-seed this month and got the free tests! I used them all up already like a freak!!   wont be doing that this time!!!! DH and I have a chance to get  a BFP in before xmas so hoping the ivf definitely wont be needed!!!  

  for you 2ww!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrhhh Rachel so sorry u are suffering!  

Hi amanda ~ i looked up pres~seed on ebay of all places and i have been watching a batch and it ends tomorrow! im hoping thats a good sign i wont need to order it! lol  5 tests wow u'll be climbing the walls    

Hi ruthie ~ i had this after my hsg and i was on the phone to my mum!! So we have all been there lol I have to praise my dh though as he has rubbing my lower back down to a fine art!!!  

Well i have gotten rid of my old cooker now and i was a good girl and did no lifting just incase    I now have £45 in my pocket and deciding on what to do with it  

Tummy is really bloated tonight and feels hardish, i just feel ok   im normally a stressed out screaming b i t c h    by now!    But instead im a loved up puppy   

xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aww ruthie you make me     you sound like such a sweet heart!!! ive heard such good things about pre-seed... i have to confessed i used one of the tests already even though there would've been no way on earth i was pg coz i hadnt even ov'd what a    NUTTER!!!

sm!! lol.. i got it from ebay.. i think it's a fertilityshop/seller !! they were fab and i got the pre-seed a couple of days later!!

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i got my ovulation tests and preggy tests from there and they came in a couple of days! Its good to know they are alright to use xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I use the one below... but for some reason this website wont show on FF boards!? I know some people have had problems with them but I've used them for a year now and it's fine....

access * diagnostics * dot * com 

I think there very good and I have always got a good speedy delivery!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i used fertilityplan power seller off ebay xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening guys 

I know what you mean about being a taxi!!!!!!!  One of my friends told me a few years ago that it would happen and I thought nothing of it.  

Monday night pick up from a friends 
Tues choir and then brownies
Wed dancing and swimming 
Thurs after school club thingy
And finally Friday NOTHING thank goodness

I won't even tell you about this weekend!!!!

I am still feeling pants and am still a little bit teary to say the least.  I am going to go and watch crap TV now and try to forget about AF for a while.  Did alot of reading on the internet today about c/sections and how they can affect fertility.  Have been getting myself into a bit of a state.  I cancelled the doctors as I felt I hadn't thought through what I wanted to say properly so I have an appointment on Monday and am going to go armed with notes.  I want to buy pre seed and and I think I might this month.  I'll try anything.  I must go now as dd's still need a last settle and then It's crap TV for me.

Oh and maybe a glass of vino 

I have your numbers girls and I will use them 

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxx

PS Good luck SM 

And Glad you had a good appointment Ruthie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

sorry SM and Amanda the website I've put on there is not an ebay thing it is just a fertility website but it does very good bundles and savings so you can buy ov kits and hpt etc plus vits and books and everything..... two very good books I would recommend are

Zita West how to get Pregnant and Taking control of your fertility (get these on Amazon for cheap!)

Rx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope you all got my last post.

I've just made us quads 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

wicked we are quads!!!

hi rachel.. use the numbers hun.. thats what we are there for.. i'd hate to think that one of my friends was sat at home and in need of cheering up from someone who understands!! like i said if you go on ebay or the site ruthie mentioned you could get some pre-seed.. ok girlies... BFP's for all this mth!!!! and thats an order!!!

hi ruthie thanks for the tips on the books i'll have to treat myself xx


right guys im off to watch crap tv and have my wicked way with dp!!! 

amanda


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOOHOO look at my bubbles!!! i only went shopping and look what happened lol  THANK YOU!!!!

Well i was very tempted to buy a baby magazine but managed to resist as i didnt want to tempt fate,  Got some choccy and some pepsi max and a movie so going to settle on the sofa now.

Hope u all have great evenings girls and look forward to chatting with u all tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay Rachel love the bubbles!!!! 888 x 

Feeling so much more positive this morning after the apt yesterday x Think I am going to relax and take comfort in the consultants words x 

How is everyone this fine morning? I've got a fundraiser this evening... lots of ladies hitting the streets of Bristol to raise money for our production of the Vagina Monologues.. were raising money for my work Women's Aid... So looking forward to *Painting the town Red!!  * 

R xx

p.s I've booked me in some accupunture for next week!! It is meant to be great for fertility!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Ruthie hun accupunture is meant to be very good for fertility so good luck! 

Well i awoke at 6am with awful cramps and a rush to the loo (sorry tmi), i have ibs (irritable bowel syndrome) and made the mistake of having coleslaw with tea!  Then i woke again at 7am with same probs but surprising i fell alseep after and didnt wake till noon!    
So i have had a lovely sleep!!
I wanted to tell u last night that i was sitting on the sofa and i got that strange tingly shivery feeling again! i was all giggly and just couldnt stop myself ~ hubby thought i had gone    but the only i can explain it was like how i felt on wedding day..i was so over excited but a little butterflies,  Anyone else had this before a BFP

Anyway as i havent been up long lol im not too sure of any symptoms apart from the dreaded acidy and alittle lower backache.  boobs are still big!

Well im going out soon but will be back on later to chat to u all 

The only other thing is im sure im weeing alittle more often but   Last night with those feelings i was positive i was pregnant and ive never been so sure but this morning im more grounded.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Specialmum I'm really hoping this is your month xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Afternoon 

The weather here is pants windy and rainy.

Just a quick one as I have to go get girlies.

Hope you are all ok.

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I love your 888 Bubbles! I have managed to get Kate and Sam nearly to match us! But there in the new 888 family!!!! will try Sonia's now!  

Hi Rachel hope your well today!? there is only one cycle day between us! x   

Rx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats it ... I've gone 88 crazy! 

Crazybabe you ok? have given you a 88 too! x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls,

Well i've been swimming this afternoon.... lots of lovely laps with a friend   He wants to get fit so said i could use the motivation too! 
I did loads of xmas shopping on boots today and thought i'd just leave it on the computer till i got back from swimming so i could add some more stuff..... the blummin computer had wiped my shopping bag by the time i got home    

How is everyone today Got my details through today of the place we want to have our wedding at   It's lovely and the good thing is we can hire it out for exclusive use..... although after seeing their prices for dec 08 we have decided to wait till the jan or feb 09 asthere was a 7 thousand £ difference!!!!! 
If anyone wants to give me their opinion the web adress is w w w . hintleshamhall . co . uk

SM~ loads of      hunny, hope it all goes to plan and u get ur  this month   

Ruthie~ Thanks for the text hunny..... hope work was o.k?

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya  

Wow Ruthie you've been a busy bee!    Thanks for all the positive vibes and babydust, im feeling really silly to be honest, im walking around with abig cheshire cat smile and i havent a clue yet why but really hoping on sunday all will be clear!   

Im feeling rather sicky and light headed today but not sure whether that could be a + sign or pcos and sugar level sign.  I keep getting all giggly and silly!!!!   

Went to look around our local nottcutts and there was a 16weeks rabbit there called jam, it kept running over to me every time i made a sound and i feel head over heels in love but i couldnt possibley get it and felt very sad when i had to walk away! How silly am i  

Well not long to go and i really would love to be the first of many BFP for december on here!!  

Big hugs to u all and wishing well xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Ruth - im ok thanks hun. U? No news on my house and me and my man are sorting through some issues but think we are getting there!

Well i didnt win at the races today but my usual system is the horses name - the name that really jumps out at me! My lovely man didnt give me any tips either!!

We took the train but the train was delayed by 20 mins as some nutter on the train had pulled the emergency cord and the the police were waiting at Reading to arrest him but he wouldnt get off the train so we were late!!

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening Guys 

I really am being a bit quiet on here I know and it's not because I don't want to talk it's just because I have been really busy.

Ruthie one day between us first Amanda and now you It seems like I am always going to have a cycle buddy   Great not to have to go through it alone hun 

Amanda where are you? I hope you are well 

SM good luck hunny  We could all do with a little cheering up.

Sam Ah getting married get ready to say goodbye to any sanity you have left as you start to prepare for the big day.  We did it last year and my god what a lot to do  Well worth it though.  If you need any tips I'm your girl. I will try to have a look at the place on the net a little later and let you know what I think 

Hello to all you other crazy gals

cooking dinner so mst fly

Rachelxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121644.0


----------

